# 100,000+ new/well-paying jobs created through compassionate medical marijuana legislation



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

*Pre**sented By:*​*Alekson/Grazing Bull Family of Solution Companies*​*The Medicine Wheel Project LLC  |  Medical Marijuana Delivery Systems LLC*​*
*​A Presentation prepared by Alekson/Grazing Bull has been delivered to Prime Minister Cameron.  It is meant to open a dialogue with the Government of the United Kingdom for _(i)_ the ground-up formation of Compassionate Medical Marijuana Legislation; and _(ii)_ development of a nationwide, stringently governed and transparently regulated and monitored Medical Marijuana Industry creating more than 100,000+ new well-paying jobs across the United Kingdom.​
The task at hand is not an easy one.  Notwithstanding the difficulty faced by law makers in bringing about a fully developed infrastructure in support of the Medical Marijuana Industry contemplated by the Presentation, law makers need to compassionately recognize _(i)_ the needs of those suffering from debilitating medical conditions; _(ii)_ the risk of prosecution people face each time they seek relief from their chronic medical conditions; and _(iii)_ the immediate need for a great many well-paying jobs to help mitigate current levels of unemployment across the Nation; and _(iv)_ a new tax revenue source to help fund much needed social programs. Compassionate Medical Marijuana Legislation is the right action; now is the right time.​​The Presentation sets forth a practical, systematic framework for development and implementation of Compassionate Medical Marijuana Legislation in the United Kingdom.  Governmental adoption of initiatives similar to those set forth in the Presentation will create a business-risk-manageable Industry immediately bringing about significant outside Capital Investment.  Capital Investment needed to develop the nation-wide infrastructure in support of the Industry and creation of new jobs.​
Given _(i)_ the_ labor intensive nature_ of the Medical Marijuana Industry; and _(ii)_ that Patients will come from across the United Kingdom and from all walks of life; jobs created by formation of a Medical Marijuana Industry will be proportionately spread nationwide across all United Kingdom communities.​​Creation of more than 100,000+ new, well-paying jobs in a stringently controlled and transparent Medical Marijuana Industry will improve the economies of countless communities across the United Kingdom and spark entrepreneurial enthusiasm.  Entrepreneurial enthusiasm to create new business enterprises in support of the Industry; those enterprises, in turn, creating countless additional new jobs.  The ripple effect generated from the creation of more than 100,000+ new, well-paying jobs in a relatively short time period will have an enormously positive affect on the economy of the whole of the United Kingdom.​​The job multiplier associated with creating more than 100,000+ new, well-paying jobs in an entirely new Industry could potentially create as many as 2 to 2.5 times that many indirect support jobs needed_ (i)_ to manufacture and/or procure the materials and sophisticated equipment necessary to operate this new Industry; and _(ii)_ to monitor its governance.  Sophisticated products and well educated and industry trained personnel (both blue and white collar) are required to successfully operate this Industry.​
The industrial-scaled strategies discussed in the Presentation delivered to Prime Minister Cameron will require hard work, long hours of dedicated effort and the collaborative cooperation of all; everyone pulling together to bring about a 21st Century perspective that relegates the thinking of the past to the history books and gives birth to a whole new Industry with an overabundance of new, economic opportunities.​
*For additional information contact:*​*
*​*United Kingdom Contact:            *
The Medicine Wheel Project LLC               
Victor Hamilton | Director Strategic Marketing   
Telephone: +44(0)7528824429                                   
Email: vic@cannabiscampaign.co.uk

Blog: www.tetracan.blogspot.com   |  www.themedicinewheelproject.blogspot.com 

*United States Office:*
The Medicine Wheel Project LLC
Jim Alekson | CEO | Director - Strategic Planning
USA Telephone: (206) 898-5869  |  USA Fax Line: (425) 644-7526
Email: jalekson@themedicinewheelproject.com


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2011)

Is someone smoking a pure spam spliff in here?


----------



## smokedout (Oct 5, 2011)

why can't medical cannabis be issued by doctors and consultants under the administration of the NHS?

see no reason why people should be making a profit out of it


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

editor said:


> Is someone smoking a pure spam spliff in here?



Dear Editor:

Confirmation has been received from the Prime Minister's office that the Presentation was received by Prime Minister Cameron and is now being reviewed by the Minister of Health.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## weltweit (Oct 5, 2011)

It is amazing .... I can quite see why YOU ARE SHOUTING!


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Oct 5, 2011)

last in


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Editor:
> 
> Confirmation has been received from the Prime Minister's office that the Presentation was received by Prime Minister Cameron and is now being reviewed by the Minister of Health.
> 
> ...


Are you going to be attempting to sell your pot-patch for dogs in the UK?


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

weltweit said:


> It is amazing .... I can quite see why YOU ARE SHOUTING!



Dear Welweit:

We have a solution that (i) advances the legalization of marijuana as a holistic medicinal  therapy; (ii) creates an entirely new Industry requiring significant new infrastructure; and (iii) creates a plethora of new jobs in an economy that is crying for stimulation.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Oct 5, 2011)

last in. again


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2011)

Fuck off, hippy.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Oct 5, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Fuck off, hippy.


I agree. last, last in.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim, I smoke weed and need a job. Tell me more, I'm interested.

last in.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Welweit:
> 
> We have a solution that (i) advances the legalization of marijuana as a holistic medicinal therapy; (ii) creates an entirely new Industry requiring significant new infrastructure; and (iii) creates a plethora of new jobs in an economy that is crying for stimulation.


I'll stimulate your fucking face in a minute, hippy.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Editor:
> 
> Confirmation has been received from the Prime Minister's office that the Presentation was received by Prime Minister Cameron and is now being reviewed by the Minister of Health.
> 
> ...


Dear Jim

Confirmation has been received from the urban75 mods that posting up vast chunks of cut and paste and employing reckless use of CAPITALS is against the rules of this site and your posts are now being reviewed by the Minister of Dodgy Posters.

Very best,

Ed "Eddie" Itor


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Are you going to be attempting to sell your pot-patch for dogs in the UK?



Dear Butchersapron:

The TETRACAN Medical Marijuana Patch is in the process of being perfected in the United States.  In conjunction with the perfection of the Patch for human use, we have parallel research being conducted which will test the validity of the Patch for animal use (dogs in particular).  The Patch for human use is expected to be available in Mecial Marijuana States by the end of Q2 of 2012.  The Patch for animal use will take somewhat longer given that it will require United States FDA approval, while the Patch for human use does not.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2011)

This is a piss take, isn't it?

Very good "Jim".


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2011)

What if the pooch prefers crack?


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> This is a piss take, isn't it?
> 
> Very good "Jim".



Dear danny la rouge:

Do not understand the phrase "piss take", please advise.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

editor said:


> What if the pooch prefers crack?



Dear Editor:

This is a serious Presentation that has been made to the Prime Minister in the hopes that creation of a this Industry will create not only a significant number of new jobs but also provide safe, secure and quality controlled medcial marijauna products for those suffering from chronic conditions which are therapeutically relieved by the use of mecical marijauna.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Jackobi (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Do not understand the phrase "piss take", please advise.



Do you understand, fuck off you cunt?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Maidmarian (Oct 5, 2011)

I want this job ----AND a patch.

Will ATOS approve , Jim ?


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

Jackobi said:


> Do you understand, fuck off you cunt?



Your obviously have a good paying job and are not suffering from a chronic condition which can be helped by legal medical marijuana.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2011)

I hate these pony-tailed, liberal baby-boomers and their corporate bollocks.


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

Maidmarian said:


> I want this job ----AND a patch.
> 
> Will ATOS approve , Jim ?



Dear Maidmarian:

What does the acronym "ATOS" stand for?

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> I hate these pony-tailed, liberal baby-boomers and their corporate bollocks.



You to obviously have a well paying job and do not suffer from a debilitating medical condition.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> You to obviously have a well paying job and do not suffer from a debilitating medical condition.


Wrong on both accounts.  But I'll not be giving any of my hard-earned cash to you, you scamming hippy.


----------



## Maidmarian (Oct 5, 2011)

ATOS is the name of an agency employed by "our" govt. to screw over sick people & get them to work.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 5, 2011)

What is a "Family of Solution Companies"? That's new to me.


----------



## smokedout (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Editor:
> 
> This is a serious Presentation that has been made to the Prime Minister in the hopes that creation of a this Industry



healthcare isnt an industry in the UK, its a public service (for another few days at least)

we dont want you to make a profit out of people who suffer from a debilitating medical condition


----------



## smokedout (Oct 5, 2011)

whats the bottom line jim, what's the dollar value to you per case of terminal cancer


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Jim, I smoke weed and need a job. Tell me more, I'm interested.
> 
> last in.



Dear twentythreedom:

We are hopeful that we will receive a positive response from the Prime Minister's office to at least start a dialogue leading to the eventual perfection of Compassionate Medical Marijuana Legislation.

This will require the cooperation and collaboration of a multitude of governmental agencies, however, our mantra is that "the impossible only takes a little longer".  We need grassroots support for the Presentation and you are part of that support.

Look forward to your comments and suggestions.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> We need grassroots support



Very good.


----------



## Jackobi (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Your obviously have a good paying job and are not suffering from a chronic condition which can be helped by legal medical marijuana.



You mustn't have heard that nobody is sick in the UK any more, everybody is better now. If I was cynical, I might think that you were lobbying the Prime Minister to promote your product and gain financially. But, I am sure that yours is a non-profit organisation, right?

No? Then see my previous post.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 5, 2011)

_Compassionate_ profiteering though.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> _Compassionate_ profiteering though.


That's a fair point, actually.

OK, Jim.  I'm in.  How much does it pay?


----------



## Maidmarian (Oct 5, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> That's a fair point, actually.
> 
> OK, Jim. I'm in. How much does it pay?



Back of the queue la rouge !


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2011)

Maidmarian said:


> Back of the queue la rouge !


Look, I'm not into spliff or anything, but if it's for people with proper medical conditions, I'm all for it.  I'm passionate about medical conditions.


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> What is a "Family of Solution Companies"? That's new to me.



Dear FridgeMagnet:

Our "Family of Solution Companies" means our group of related environmentally sustainable companies that have Patented Technologies and  Proprietary Methodologies that can provide solutions for specific problems in the world.  For example, the Presentation, in addition to the medical marijuana discussion, provides technologies to process Refuse Coal into a clean energy source, process Municipal Solid Waste for environmentally clean electrical energy generation, development of industrial-scaled hydroponic greenhouse food production  (40,000,000 pounds of tomatoes produced in a 45-acre space), as well as other solutions.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Maidmarian (Oct 5, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Look, I'm not into spliff or anything, but if it's for people with proper medical conditions, I'm all for it. I'm passionate about medical conditions.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim is a visionary. When mere mortals see someone with a debilitating illness we see only tragedy. Jim sees an _opportunity. _If this nation is to become great once more we'll need more people like Jim and less of you lefty enemies of enterprise


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

Jackobi said:


> You mustn't have heard that nobody is sick in the UK any more, everybody is better now. If I was cynical, I might think that you were lobbying the Prime Minister to promote your product and gain financially. But, I am sure that yours is a non-profit organisation, right?
> 
> No? Then see my previous post.



Dear Jackobi:

If you can show me a way to generate a whole new industry without cost, we are all for it.  The submitted Presentation discusses endowment of Universities and Colleges and the creation of numerous Foundations to help those in need.  Profits are necessary to fuel the Industrial Machine and a reasonable return on invested capital is warranted, however, our corporate policy is to give back in a significant way as outlined in detail in the Presentation submitted to the Prime Minister's office.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Maidmarian (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim, sorry to repeat myself, but would ATOS approve ?


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> _Compassionate_ profiteering though.



Dear Quimcunx:

Posted this same reply Jackobi.​If you can show me a way to generate a whole new industry without cost, we are all for it. The submitted Presentation discusses endowment of Universities and Colleges and the creation of numerous Foundations to help those in need. Profits are necessary to fuel the Industrial Machine and a reasonable return on invested capital is warranted, however, our corporate policy is to give back in a significant way as outlined in detail in the Presentation submitted to the Prime Minister's office.

Very best,

Jim​


----------



## Yata (Oct 5, 2011)

edit; didnt read


----------



## elbows (Oct 5, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Seattle-company-develops-pot-patch-dogs.html

http://www.linkedin.com/in/jimalekson

I find it interesting that your UK contacts website redirects to a blog of theirs which is about hemp biofuel http://environbiofuels.wordpress.com/, which complains about UK policy of cutting down trees for biofuel. But one of your other projects is http://energypointe.blogspot.com/ which boasts that you have over a million acres of standing forest in the US which you'd like to cut down and use for woody biofuels.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Quimcunx:​Posted this same reply Jackobi.​If you can show me a way to generate a whole new industry without cost, we are all for it. The submitted Presentation discusses endowment of Universities and Colleges and the creation of numerous Foundations to help those in need. Profits are necessary to fuel the Industrial Machine and a reasonable return on invested capital is warranted, however, our corporate policy is to give back in a significant way as outlined in detail in the Presentation submitted to the Prime Minister's office.​Very best,​Jim​



First he shouts, not he whispers. Sort out your volume controls man!


----------



## two sheds (Oct 5, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> I hate these pony-tailed, liberal baby-boomers



Ah well fuck you too then danny


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> That's a fair point, actually.
> 
> OK, Jim. I'm in. How much does it pay?



Dear danny la rouge:

We expect that the industry will be able to have a starting wage of more than double mininmum wage with full familial benefits.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Corax (Oct 5, 2011)

smokedout said:


> healthcare isnt an industry in the UK


Ha!  Bless your cotton-socks smokedout.  That's soooo _cute_.  

()


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

Maidmarian said:


> Jim, sorry to repeat myself, but would ATOS approve ?



Dear Maidmarian:

What does the acronym "ATOS" mean?

Very best,

Jim


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Jackobi:
> 
> If you can show me a way to generate a whole new industry without cost, we are all for it. The submitted Presentation discusses endowment of Universities and Colleges and the creation of numerous Foundations to help those in need. Profits are necessary to fuel the Industrial Machine and a reasonable return on invested capital is warranted, however, our corporate policy is to give back in a significant way as outlined in detail in the Presentation submitted to the Prime Minister's office.
> 
> ...



Dear Jim,

Is the "giving back in a significant way" a euphemism for "writing the Tories a nice fat cheque for use in electoral campaigns"?

Also, you may be able to make the return on your invested capital even more "resonable" by looking to other markets, both in terms of product and consumer. I'd suggest diversifying into crack and heroin, and possibly trying to secure the primary school gates market.

I can provide more advice like this for a small consultancy fee.

Very best,

SpineyNorman


----------



## Maidmarian (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Maidmarian:
> 
> What does the acronym "ATOS" mean?
> 
> ...



I already answered that Jim. See above .


----------



## Corax (Oct 5, 2011)

Dear Alex Jimson*,

Have you involved Transform in your enterprise thus far?

Hairy chest,
Rax

*Y'see what I did there?


----------



## Maidmarian (Oct 5, 2011)

Maidmarian said:


> ATOS is the name of an agency employed by "our" govt. to screw over sick people & get them to work.


See ^^^^


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 5, 2011)

Hmm. What do you want, Jim?


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Oct 5, 2011)

spamspamspamspam
spamspamspamspam
lovelyspamwonderfulspam

KoD


----------



## elbows (Oct 5, 2011)

How are the Guatemalan Casino resorts coming along?

http://www.aleksongroup.com/pages/FinCity.php


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

Yata said:


> Post more information HERE cause nobody is phoning you and your blog is virtually empty. Im only skimming through what you've wrote and could be wrong but seems like you just wrote the long version of "weed is awesome. for dogs too. call me"
> I'm sure you have a really nice thesaurus but get down to the "brass tax" or whatever the expression is. If there are events then when are they etc, if theres things we can do then list them here. but of course there isnt and you're just a spammer exploiting my dream of legal bud for your own profit.. damn you![/quo
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

Corax said:


> Dear Alex Jimson*,
> 
> Have you involved Transform in your enterprise thus far?
> 
> ...


Dear Corax:

We have brought to the attention of Transform, however, we have received no feedback from them.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Maidmarian (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim ??

ATOS ??


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

SpineyNorman said:


> Dear Jim,
> 
> Is the "giving back in a significant way" a euphemism for "writing the Tories a nice fat cheque for use in electoral campaigns"?
> 
> ...



Dear SpineyNorman:

We do not involve ourselves in politics and do not make political contribtions to any party in any country.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Yata (Oct 5, 2011)

ffs dont quote me i didnt even read the thread
ok its my own fault


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

Maidmarian said:


> Jim ??
> 
> ATOS ??



Sorry cannot find your definition of ATOS above.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Oct 5, 2011)

For a salesman you're pretty shit tbf.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear SpineyNorman:
> 
> We do not involve ourselves in politics and do not make political contribtions to any party in any country.
> 
> ...



But you'll be taking my advice on entering new markets? I'll take my commission in used £20 notes please. Oh, and if lobbying politicians for changes to drugs laws isn't "involving yourselves with politics" then I don't know what is.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear danny la rouge:
> 
> We expect that the industry will be able to have a starting wage of more than double mininmum wage with full familial benefits.
> 
> ...


Thanks.  I'm not familiar with the word "familial", though.  Please advise.


----------



## Jackobi (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Jackobi:
> 
> If you can show me a way to generate a whole new industry without cost, we are all for it. The submitted Presentation discusses endowment of Universities and Colleges and the creation of numerous Foundations to help those in need. Profits are necessary to fuel the Industrial Machine and a reasonable return on invested capital is warranted, however, our corporate policy is to give back in a significant way as outlined in detail in the Presentation submitted to the Prime Minister's office.
> 
> ...



You aren't generating a whole new industry, the marijuana industry has existed for thousands of years, although in more recent history it has been mainly black market. What you have done is patented a method of administrating marijuana, a patch [which isn't innovative either], which was probably the last un-patented method of administration. Well-done. There are far easier, more cost-effective methods of administration, such as ingestion. Which is probably why you are now trying to hawk your wares in the UK, the US potheads think it is a shit idea too and don't want to invest.


----------



## Yata (Oct 5, 2011)

Dear Jim,

Can you fix it for me to have free legal weed on the NHS?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 5, 2011)

Why don't we get any *nice* new people to play with ?


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

elbows said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Seattle-company-develops-pot-patch-dogs.html
> 
> http://www.linkedin.com/in/jimalekson
> 
> I find it interesting that your UK contacts website redirects to a blog of theirs which is about hemp biofuel http://environbiofuels.wordpress.com/, which complains about UK policy of cutting down trees for biofuel. But one of your other projects is http://energypointe.blogspot.com/ which boasts that you have over a million acres of standing forest in the US which you'd like to cut down and use for woody biofuels.



Dear Elbows:

Posted this same reply to Yata.

_The United Kingdom needs to consider redirecting its attention to clean bio-fuel alternatives. Renewable energy sources in the United Kingdom in 2009 were a contributory source of approximately 6.0% of the total electrical energy consumed in the United Kingdom. Approximately 32% of the UK's energy was generated from the use of coal; a significant contributor to environmental damage not only from emissions but also from Refuse Coal Deposits.

The 1,000,000 acres of forest land we speak of at our websites is forst lands that have been decimated by the infestation of the Pine Bettle and are considered a catatrophic fire hazard (Northern Montana and Utah). The Native American Tribes with who we closely collaberate, are looking to us to systematically cut down the infected forest lands and replant for the futre.

As to Hemp cultivation, it is one the the most versitile plants in the the world and can contribute greatly to the creation of jobs and the rediscovery of products which throughout history have been manufactured from Hemp at considerably lower cost that nylon and other man-made products. 

The area of Cornwall and Devcon are ideal for Miscanthus cultivation as a biomass. At maturity, a an average acre of Miscantus can produce more than 20 tons of biomass for conversion to electricla energy. Miscanthus is a completly renewable source of energy. There have been several studies conducted in Cornwall and Devon which specifically address the cultivation of Miscantus as a bioenergy source.

very best,

Jim
_


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Elbows:
> 
> Posted this same reply to Yata.
> 
> _The United Kingdom needs to consider redirecting its attention to clean bio-fuel alternatives. Renewable energy sources in the United Kingdom in 2009 were a contributory source of approximately 6.0% of the total electrical energy consumed in the United Kingdom. _


Your volume control is on the blink again.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> _As to Hemp cultivation, it is one the the most versitile plants in the the world and can contribute greatly to the creation of jobs and the rediscovery of products which throughout history have been manufactured from Hemp at considerably lower cost that nylon and other man-made products. _
> 
> _The area of Cornwall and Devcon are ideal for Miscanthus cultivation as a biomass. At maturity, a an average acre of Miscantus can produce more than 20 tons of biomass for conversion to electricla energy. Miscanthus is a completly renewable source of energy. There have been several studies conducted in Cornwall and Devon which specifically address the cultivation of Miscantus as a bioenergy source._
> 
> ...


What do you plan to do for fertiliser ?


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

Maidmarian said:


> See ^^^^



Dear Maidmarian:

Please direct us to their website.  We are not familiar with this agency.

very best,

Jim


----------



## Maidmarian (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Sorry cannot find your definition of ATOS above.




*ATOS is the name of an agency employed by "our" govt. to screw over sick people & get them to work.*


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 5, 2011)

Dear Jim,

You're wasting your time, both by posting here as everyone dislikes you for blatant profiteering, and by imagining that the PM/coalition will legalise weed for any reason.  What do you know about UK politics?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Maidmarian:
> 
> Please direct us to their website. We are not familiar with this agency.
> 
> ...


http://www.dwp.gov.uk/healthcare-professional/guidance/atos-healthcare/


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> Hmm. What do you want, Jim?



Dear Kizmet:

We are looking or an opportunity to start a dialogue with the Government of the United Kingdom not only for Compassionate Medical Marijauan Legislation but also for the introduction of the environmentally sustainable Patent Technologies and Proprietary Methodologies that we can bring to the United Kingdom.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> We are not familiar with this agency.


In the UK only her Majesty the Queen is allowed to address herself in the plural.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Kizmet:
> 
> We are looking or an opportunity to start a dialogue with the Government of the United Kingdom not only for Compassionate Medical Marijauan Legislation but also for the introduction of the environmentally sustainable Patent Technologies and Proprietary Methodologies that we can bring to the United Kingdom.
> 
> ...



I think he means why are you posting here about it...?


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Kizmet:
> 
> We are looking or an opportunity to start a dialogue with the Government of the United Kingdom not only for Compassionate Medical Marijauan Legislation but also for the introduction of the environmentally sustainable Patent Technologies and Proprietary Methodologies that we can bring to the United Kingdom.
> 
> ...



I got that bit - what do you want from us?

Appealing for investors via forums seems a little scattergun.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> In the UK only her Majesty the Queen is allowed to address herself in the plural.


That's true, actually.  I don't want to condone unpatriotic disrespect.  Jim, when you say "we", is there more than one of you?


----------



## BarbedWire303 (Oct 5, 2011)

I think the dustbin beckons...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 5, 2011)

Human cloning isn't legal either


----------



## Voley (Oct 5, 2011)

We are not amused.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 5, 2011)

Bonkers


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

elbows said:


> How are the Guatemalan Casino resorts coming along?
> 
> http://www.aleksongroup.com/pages/FinCity.php



Dear Elbows:

We have put the casino development in Guatemala on hold pending the outcome of a Casino/Hotel/Entertainment Project which we are about to close funding for in Mississippi which will create some 3,000 jobs in 2013.

We expect to be back in Guatemala in Q2 of 2013 to move forward with several energy related developments.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Dan U (Oct 5, 2011)

Drugs and Casinos eh


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Kizmet:
> 
> We are looking or an opportunity to start a dialogue with the Government of the United Kingdom not only for Compassionate Medical Marijauan Legislation but also for the introduction of the environmentally sustainable Patent Technologies and Proprietary Methodologies that we can bring to the United Kingdom.
> 
> ...



You forgot to tell him that although you're lobbying the UK government in order to have legislation changed you *don't get involved with politics.*


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Thanks. I'm not familiar with the word "familial", though. Please advise.



Familial means family planning, life insurance, scholarship funds and the like.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Elbows:
> 
> We have put the casino development in Guatemala on hold pending the outcome of a Casino/Hotel/Entertainment Project which we are about to close funding for in Mississippi which will create some 3,000 jobs in 2013.
> 
> ...


Third world casino development and 'compassionate marijuana production' sure sounds like a fucking dodgy mix to me.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## elbows (Oct 5, 2011)

I really wouldn't focus too much energy on the UK, stick to the markets you know closer to home that have a history of progressive legislation on these issues.

In any case in the UK I expect the national economic benefits that come from the traditional pharma industries will severely limit the room for change, and will not make this country a champion of alternatives for the forceable future.

Also you should be aware that Sativex is made by a UK company, and as such you will likely be seen as unwelcome foreign competition.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sativex


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 5, 2011)

A familial is a creature from the Cayman Isles, it is a kind of cross between a badger and an otter.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Familial means family planning, life insurance, scholarship funds and the like.


Ah, cheers.  I'm OK for family planning; I've had the snip. What are scholarship funds, though?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2011)

SpineyNorman said:


> A familial is a creature from the Cayman Isles, it is a kind of cross between a badger and an otter.


That rings a bell of bright water, actually.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2011)

100,000 is an awful lot of jobs so there must be some vast profits to be had in all this.


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 5, 2011)

editor said:


> Third world casino development and 'compassionate marijuana production' sure sounds like a fucking dodgy mix to me.


 
Are you kidding? They've always gone together like Bugsy and Malone....


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

SpineyNorman said:


> You forgot to tell him that although you're lobbying the UK government in order to have legislation changed you *don't get involved with politics.*



Dear SpineyNorman:

We emphasize again that we do not involve ourselves in local politics, we do not contribute to political parties, we do not back individuals for public office.  We present job creation opportunities and if they are not of interest, we move on.  We know from the study of others that it is a slippery slope when you start to prostitute yourself to political forces.  We do not.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Jackobi (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear SpineyNorman:
> 
> We emphasize again that we do not involve ourselves in local politics, we do not contribute to political parties, we do not back individuals for public office. We present job creation opportunities and if they are not of interest, we move on. We know from the study of others that it is a slippery slope when you start to prostitute yourself to political forces. We do not.
> 
> ...



So lobbying for changes to legislation isn't involving yourself with local politics? Yeah right. Will you be taking my advice about product and retail diversification?


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear SpineyNorman:
> 
> We emphasize again that we do not involve ourselves in local politics, we do not contribute to political parties, we do not back individuals for public office.  We present job creation opportunities and if they are not of interest, we move on.  We know from the study of others that it is a slippery slope when you start to prostitute yourself to political forces.  We do not.
> 
> ...



In what way do you lobby, then?


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

editor said:


> 100,000 is an awful lot of jobs so there must be some vast profits to be had in all this.



Dear Editor:

Profits are required in order to attract the Capital Investment needed to develop the infrastructure in support of the Industry.  Without profits, there is no return on invested capital and no return on invested capital means that no progress is made.  We are not going to address Economic 101 here, that is for another forum.  100,000 new jobs means that approximately 300,000 families will have an income stream.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## elbows (Oct 5, 2011)

editor said:


> Third world casino development and 'compassionate marijuana production' sure sounds like a fucking dodgy mix to me.



Well if I bend over backwards to be fair and non-cynical, Id say this is partly because we haven't got a great level of understanding in the UK about the sorts of business opportunities that have existed in parts of the USA that are home to many native americans.


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

SpineyNorman said:


> So lobbying for changes to legislation isn't involving yourself with local politics? Yeah right. Will you be taking my advice about product and retail diversification?



Dear SpineyNorman:

Your suggested diversification is without merit.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Pingu (Oct 5, 2011)

fair doos...  i would well have given up by now


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear SpineyNorman:
> 
> Your suggested diversification is without merit.
> 
> ...



Dear Jim,

It isn't you know. It would definitely increase your revenue streams and ensure a better return on your investment. I'd still like to know how you expect to get the UK legislation on Cannabis changed without getting involved in politics.

Very best,

SpineyNorman


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2011)

Gort, Klaatu barada nikto!


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> In what way do you lobby, then?



Dear Kizmet:

We do not lobby.  We present and if the presentation warrants continued discussion we remain at the table.  If the parties we are presenting to do not see the value in what we have to present, we move on. Life is too short to spend years lobbying those that can not see the value of what is being presented.

If we are not invited to the table by the United Kingdom Government, we will pass and move on.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Maidmarian (Oct 5, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Gort, Klaatu barada nikto!



<reports post>


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

SpineyNorman said:


> Dear Jim,
> 
> It isn't you know. It would definitely increase your revenue streams and ensure a better return on your investment. I'd still like to know how you expect to get the UK legislation on Cannabis changed without getting involved in politics.
> 
> ...



Please see response to Kizmet.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 5, 2011)

I have. But you're still getting involved with politics. You're trying to influence government policy - it doesn't get any more political than that.


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Ah, cheers. I'm OK for family planning; I've had the snip. What are scholarship funds, though?



Dear Danny la Rouge:

We fund endowment providing full scholarships to students who meet the scholastic criteria of the Universities and Colleges to whom they apply.  Priority is given to those who work within our Industry.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Kizmet:
> 
> We do not lobby.  We present and if the presentation warrants continued discussion we remain at the table.  If the parties we are presenting to do not see the value in what we have to present, we move on. Life is too short to spend years lobbying those that can not see the value of what is being presented.
> 
> ...



Where have you been invited to the table?

And what is it you want from us?


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> In what way do you lobby, then?



We do not.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 5, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> What is a "Family of Solution Companies"? That's new to me.


I'm pretty sure the solution is a solution of snake-oil


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 5, 2011)

Heard you the first time...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2011)

Fish


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 5, 2011)

Fish oil?

Good for your brains, apparently.

How come fish are so stupid they're always in schools?


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

SpineyNorman said:


> I have. But you're still getting involved with politics. You're trying to influence government policy - it doesn't get any more political than that.


Dear SpineyNorman:

We are presenting an job creation opportunity.  If the opportunity does not suit the political agenda of the current government, we will move on.  We are not influencing politics.  The people of the UK voted in the current governmemnt and their agneda.  Our Presentation will either be of interest of not.  If not, we move on.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Danny la Rouge:
> 
> We fund endowment providing full scholarships to students who meet the scholastic criteria of the Universities and Colleges to whom they apply.  Priority is given to those who work within our Industry.
> 
> ...



Currently funding?


----------



## IC3D (Oct 5, 2011)

I was driving round Bury in Lancashire a couple of weeks ago and was surprised to see adverts for a Hydroponics business attached to lampposts along the main roads into town, the local leccy supplier will be pleased


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 5, 2011)

He's diversified.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 5, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> Where have you been invited to the table?
> 
> And what is it you want from us?



If he's at the table 'cos he wants the salt and pepper pots he can piss off. They were a gift from my late grandfather


----------



## Jackobi (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> The people of the UK voted in the current governmemnt and their agneda. Our Presentation will either be of interest of not. If not, we move on.



You may as well fuck off now then.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear SpineyNorman:
> 
> We are presenting an job creation opportunity. If the opportunity does not suit the political agenda of the current government, we will move on. We are not influencing politics. The people of the UK voted in the current governmemnt and their agneda. Our Presentation will either be of interest of not. If not, we move on.
> 
> ...



But it's a job opportunity that would require amendments to existing legislation. In other words it *can't happen* unless you influence politics. And if you really think it's not going to influence politics why bother? Surely if it's already part of their plans they'll do it anyway.

Oh, and: 





Jim Alekson said:


> The people of the UK voted in the current governmemnt and their agneda.



No we fucking didn't.


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

SpineyNorman said:


> If it's not going to influence politics why bother? Surely if it's already part of their plans they'll do it anyway.



Dear SpineyNorman:

We believe that ultimately it is part of the grand plan, what is needed is a road map to implement the strategies necessary to make it happen.

Very Best,

Jim


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 5, 2011)

I've edited the post Jim - you're too fast for your own good. Can you address the edited post please?

It doesn't matter how you try and spin it. You're not talking to idiots Jim. This would require changes to existing legislation at the very least, otherwise it wouldn't be a legal business. So in order for it to happen you will *have to* interfere with politics. Nothing to do with maps - the fact is that if the world goes mad and your scheme is accepted UK drug laws will have to change - in other words you're asking the UK government to change the law. That's interfering with politics - in fact, if someone asked me to give an example of a profiteering scumbag attempting to interfere in UK politics I'd point them in your direction.

E2A: Whose grand plan is that Jim? Yours? If so you're interfering more than I thought. And if you think the liberalisation of drugs laws is part of the Tory party's grand plan I suggest you lay off the weed for a bit.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 5, 2011)

A few questions, for Jim:

1) Who are MDG Focus, and in what capacity are you working for them?
2) Do you have FDA approval for your human product?
3) Are the patents for the patch only in the US or in other countries? Have the patents been granted yet?
4) What are these energy-related technologies you mention, are they patent protected and has a technoeconomic analysis been undertaken?

Patent numbers would be nice, I'd like to look at the specs.

Thanks 

<awaits reply>


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh yes, and I'd like a look at your presentation please, is there a link to it?


----------



## Jackobi (Oct 5, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> Patent numbers would be nice, I'd like to look at the specs.



I found the patent earlier, it was an interesting enough thread to Google about a bit, so here it is.

http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6132762.html


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

SpineyNorman said:


> I've edited the post Jim - you're too fast for your own good. Can you address the edited post please?
> 
> It doesn't matter how you try and spin it. You're not talking to idiots Jim. This would require changes to existing legislation at the very least, otherwise it wouldn't be a legal business. So in order for it to happen you will *have to* interfere with politics. Nothing to do with maps - the fact is that if the world goes mad and your scheme is accepted UK drug laws will have to change - in other words you're asking the UK government to change the law. That's interfering with politics - in fact, if someone asked me to give an example of a profiteering scumbag attempting to interfere in UK politics I'd point them in your direction.
> 
> E2A: Whose grand plan is that Jim? Yours? If so you're interfering more than I thought. And if you think the liberalisation of drugs laws is part of the Tory party's grand plan I suggest you lay off the weed for a bit.



Dear SpineyNorman:

Either the political will is there for a project of this nature or it is not.  It is impossible to influence the politics of a nation on this grand a scale.  If you think we are capable of that kind of influence without some level of the existing will to make it happen, then we think you need to, as you say, "lay off the weed".

very best,

Jim


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 5, 2011)

Can you really get a relatively large, fat-soluble molecule into the bloodstream through the furry skin of a dog ?

Mind you, I don't know how the sub-lingual delivery used by Sativex works ...


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 5, 2011)

Jackobi said:


> I found the patent earlier, it was an interesting enough thread to Google about a bit, so here it is.
> 
> http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6132762.html



Thanks though. There's better ad-free sites you know


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> Oh yes, and I'd like a look at your presentation please, is there a link to it?



We will be posting the Presentation in due course after review and response from the Government.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> We will be posting the Presentation in due course after review and response from the Government.


don't hold your breath lol


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Can you really get a relatively large, fat-soluble molecule into the bloodstream through the furry skin of a dog ?
> 
> Mind you, I don't know how the sub-lingual delivery used by Sativex works ...



Dear Gentlegreen:

That will be determined in due course by research.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Gentlegreen:
> 
> That will be determined in due course by research.
> 
> ...


So it IS snake oil then.

Thought as much - if it worked, there would be thousands of stoners wearing patches.


----------



## Jackobi (Oct 5, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> Thanks though. There's better ad-free sites you know



Adblock Plus here, I never see any ads, sorry.


----------



## peterkro (Oct 5, 2011)

Dear Jim,
              Are you a simple software program that throws out phrases of management bollocks speak randomly or are you a deranged human,
                                                                                                                                                                                                           Yours etc,
                                                                                                                                                                                                                          Wondering (of Wall Street)


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 5, 2011)

Ach, the patent's only got another 6 years to run in the US and there's no corresponding GB patent. We can use this technology anyway.

Who wants to start a patch factory?


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> So it IS snake oil then.
> 
> Thought as much - if it worked, there would be thousands of stoners wearing patches.



Dear Gentlegreen:

The Patch will not get you "stoned".  It is being developed for those that truly need relief from the chronic conditions.  It is a true differentiation between "Marijauna Lifestyle" and "Marijuana Medicinal Therapy". Anyone thinking they are going to get "stoned" using a Medical Marijuana Patch are in for a surprise; that is not going to happen.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 5, 2011)

I bet he's popular on the dance floor.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear SpineyNorman:
> 
> Either the political will is there for a project of this nature or it is not. It is impossible to influence the politics of a nation on this grand a scale. If you think we are capable of that kind of influence without some level of the existing will to make it happen, then we think you need to, as you say, "lay off the weed".
> 
> ...



I don't think you're capable of it. I just think you're mental and a bit unpleasant. My point, however, is that you would need to influence politics for this to happen. I think I've been fairly clear on this.


----------



## Jackobi (Oct 5, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> So it IS snake oil then.
> 
> Thought as much - if it worked, there would be thousands of stoners wearing patches.



I gather that it is more of a poultice than an alternative to getting stoned. I find it hard to believe that a patent would hold-up if the idea was copied by another company, it is not exactly unique.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi Jim, if you got marijuana legalised here you would create 1000s of jobs in security to guard your plantations from local folk who would be raiding on a nightly basis. Top idea tho.


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I bet he's popular on the dance floor.
> 
> View attachment 13837



Dear Gentlegreen:

Love your sense of humour.

very best,

Jim


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Gentlegreen:
> 
> The Patch will not get you "stoned". It is being developed for those that truly need relief from the chronic conditions. It is a true differentiation between "Marijauna Lifestyle" and "Marijuana Medicinal Therapy". Anyone thinking they are going to get "stoned" using a Medical Marijuana Patch are in for a surprise; that is not going to happen.
> 
> ...



Sativex works by delivering almost identical quantities of THC and CBD.

If patches worked at all, there would be thousands doing it - but without bothering with very much CBD.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 5, 2011)

What about my other questions Jim? I'd like answers to those too - except 3. Somebody else helped on that one.

And I think it's very interesting that you haven't done research to find out if this works. Done ANY clinical trials at all?


----------



## Jackobi (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim for Prime Minister!


----------



## kabbes (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> 100,000 new jobs means that approximately 300,000 families will have an income stream.



So on average, one job gives income to three families?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 5, 2011)

And Peter Dow for deputy PM.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 5, 2011)

kabbes said:


> So on average, one job gives income to three families?



Yes, that confused me too. I'd like an explanation with maths.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 5, 2011)

He'd never swear allegiance to the queen our Peter. We'd have to become a republic with Condoleeza Rice as President before he'd take that job.


----------



## elbows (Oct 5, 2011)

kabbes said:


> So on average, one job gives income to three families?



The stat includes families of borrowers who live under the stairs.


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

kabbes said:


> So on average, one job gives income to three families?


Dear Kabbes:

On this scale, with each new job directly created in the Medical Marijuana Industry there are collateral jobs created to provide the day-to-day needs of the families being supported by the new jobs.  The Industry as a whole will create significant collateral jobs in support of the technologies and needs of the Industry.

very best,

Jim


----------



## kabbes (Oct 5, 2011)

So we think this loony is for real then, rather than on a wind-up?  Blimey.

Jim, when you say that "if it is on no interest to the government that we move on" -- which governments have actually shown an interest?  How many countries have you had success with?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 5, 2011)

kabbes said:


> So on average, one job gives income to three families?



I think he probably meant 300,000 people (the partner and child of each employee making up the additional 200,000). Jim's not the most coherent of people is he?


----------



## kabbes (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Kabbes:
> 
> On this scale, with each new job directly created in the Medical Marijuana Industry there are collateral jobs created to provide the day-to-day needs of the families being supported by the new jobs. The Industry as a whole will create significant collateral jobs in support of the technologies and needs of the Industry.
> 
> ...


So you're relying on a multiplier for your statistic.  Bit misleading not to mention that.  And I dispute your multiplier -- where is your source for it?  What are you using to estimate it?

You're not talking to morons here, you know -- we have people on this board who are experts in medicine, politics, business and, yes, even stats.  You're going to struggle if you keep on making grandiose claims with nothing to back them up.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 5, 2011)

SpineyNorman said:


> I think he probably meant 300,000 people (the partner and child of each employee making up the additional 200,000). Jim's not the most coherent of people is he?


Apparently not.  Apparently he really did mean that each job is going to provide income for 300,000 families via a multiplier effect.  But he has nothing to back this up.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 5, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> What about my other questions Jim? I'd like answers to those too - except 3. Somebody else helped on that one.
> 
> And I think it's very interesting that you haven't done research to find out if this works. Done ANY clinical trials at all?



Jim? Are you there? Where's the answers to my questions please?

They're not hard, they're standard questions I ask everyday - I evaluate investment opportunites for my employer.


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> A few questions, for Jim:
> 
> 1) Who are MDG Focus, and in what capacity are you working for them?  JA: ADG Market Focus is a subsidiary company that is responsible for bringing products to the attention of the world.  For example, one of the products we represent is a toothpaste tube that is fully biodegradable within 6 months after disposal.  My position with the company is that of CEO.
> 2) Do you have FDA approval for your human product?  JA: The Patch for humans in the USA does not require FDA approval because it is a holistic naturally occurring product, however, the Patch for animals will require FDA approval.
> ...



Dear Equationgirl:

See responses interspersed above.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## two sheds (Oct 5, 2011)

kabbes said:


> You're not talking to morons here, you know -- we have people on this board who are experts in medicine, politics, business and, yes, even stats.



There's a fair few morons too tbf. I for one welcome our new job creating overlords.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Equationgirl:
> 
> See responses interspersed above.
> 
> ...



Dear Jim
Thanks for the answers, although not as complete as I had hoped.
Equationgirl.


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Apparently not. Apparently he really did mean that each job is going to provide income for 300,000 families via a multiplier effect. But he has nothing to back this up.



Dear Kabbes:

While I recognize your expertise in the field, I stand by our estimate that the collateral job creation multiplier will be the the range of 3 because of the fact that an entirely new Industry is being created from scratch and with that creation, very specialized jobs are going to be require in order to support the needs of that industry.  Assuming that each person likely has a significant other and perhaps even offspring, the number of people actually supported by the Industry is far more than 300,000.

If you think that this is an exaggeration, perhaps you can do an economic impact analysis which shows that collateral jobs are not created as a result of the number of jobs created in the primary industry.  I look forward to your statistical analysis.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> Dear Jim
> Thanks for the answers, although not as complete as I had hoped.
> Equationgirl.



Dear Equationgirl:

A forum without benefit of an ND Agreement is not the best place to exchange detailed confidential informational.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 5, 2011)

Patent numbers are not confidential information. You seem to think I am an idiot too.


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> Patent numbers are not confidential information. You seem to think I am an idiot too.


 
Dear Equationgirl:

Missed the request in the flurry of comments.

The number is 6132762.

very best,

Jim


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Equationgirl:
> 
> Missed the request in the flurry of comments.
> 
> ...


Yes, thanks, we'd already looked at that one. And posted about it several times.

What about the energy related one, if it's published, of course?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> While I recognize your expertise in the field, I stand by our estimate that the collateral job creation multiplier will be the the range of 3 because of the fact that an entirely new Industry is being created from scratch and with that creation, very specialized jobs are going to be require in order to support the needs of that industry.  Assuming that each person likely has a significant other and perhaps even offspring, the number of people actually supported by the Industry is far more than 300,000.


Ah. Trickle-down.


----------



## Wilson (Oct 5, 2011)

very best what though?


----------



## Sue (Oct 5, 2011)

So, who is Jim Alekson...?


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Kabbes:
> 
> On this scale, with each new job directly created in the Medical Marijuana Industry there are collateral jobs created to provide the day-to-day needs of the families being supported by the new jobs. The Industry as a whole will create significant collateral jobs in support of the technologies and needs of the Industry.
> 
> ...


Dope farmers don't spend much on haircuts and spray tan - Trufax!

 


Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Kabbes:
> 
> While I recognize your expertise in the field, I stand by our estimate that the collateral job creation multiplier will be the the range of 3 because of the fact that an entirely new Industry is being created from scratch and with that creation, very specialized jobs are going to be require in order to support the needs of that industry. Assuming that each person likely has a significant other and perhaps even offspring, the number of people actually supported by the Industry is far more than 300,000.
> 
> ...


You have a very odd sense of what wages are like in the UK if you think that one person's wage from a manual labour job could support an entire family with kids.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 5, 2011)

very best attempt to get your cash?


----------



## 1927 (Oct 5, 2011)

I'd like Jim to explain how medicinal marijuana is going to provide 100,000 jobs. If we assumed that 1million people in the UK have a condition that a change in law would allow them to use marijuana medicinally for, and lets be hinest the figure wouldnt be a fraction of that, then it wpuld mena 1 job for every ten customers. Doesnt sound like a very sustainable business to me!


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 5, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> very best attempt to get your cash?


My boyfriend already spends all his wages on dope and rare mid-skool BMX shizzle off eBay. I don't think there is any spare.

I blame Kabbes anyway, this bloke must surely be aiming his spam at the approximately 5.4% of us that earn 'lots and lots' to 'millions and millions'.

 


1927 said:


> I'd like Jim to explain how medicinal marijuana is going to provide 100,000 jobs. If we assumed that 1million people in the UK have a condition that a change in law would allow them to use marijunane medicinally for, and lets be hinest the figure wouldnt be a fraction of that, then it wpuld mena 1 job for every ten customers. Doesnt sound like a very sustainable business to me!


It wouldn't even begin to work unless they just gave up and started selling it openly to anyone, which would be a) nice; and b) not likely to happen any time in the next 20 years.


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> very best attempt to get your cash?



Dear Equationgirl:

We are currently seeking funding in the USA for perfection of the Medical Marijuana Patch.  Have all of the PhDs and others necessary to perfect the patch including the laboratory in Colorado ready to move forward with the assignment.

We look at all submission as a math exercise and the submission received to date are not acceptable to our group.  With funding, we will be effecting a reverse merger with a shell company on the NASDAQ.

very best,

Jim


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 5, 2011)

1927 said:


> I'd like Jim to explain how medicinal marijuana is going to provide 100,000 jobs. If we assumed that 1million people in the UK have a condition that a change in law would allow them to use marijuana medicinally for, and lets be hinest the figure wouldnt be a fraction of that, then it wpuld mena 1 job for every ten customers. Doesnt sound like a very sustainable business to me!



Or some fuckin' expensive weed...


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 5, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Or some fuckin' expensive weed...


It's loads more than it used to be


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 5, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> It's loads more than it used to be



Well, smokers do have 300,000 families to support...


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Equationgirl:
> 
> We are currently seeking funding in the USA for perfection of the Medical Marijuana Patch. Have all of the PhDs and others necessary to perfect the patch including the laboratory in Colorado ready to move forward with the assignment.
> 
> ...



You haven't answered my questions about clinical testing.
You haven't responded to my request for the energy-related patent number.
Your post above makes no sense - what PhDs? People who have them or who are studying for one? For clinical testing, or general research? What submissions are you talking about? And don't even get me started about the last sentence.

You know what I do with this type of response to questions at work? I send them a 'thanks but no thanks' and close the file.


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

1927 said:


> I'd like Jim to explain how medicinal marijuana is going to provide 100,000 jobs. If we assumed that 1million people in the UK have a condition that a change in law would allow them to use marijuana medicinally for, and lets be hinest the figure wouldnt be a fraction of that, then it wpuld mena 1 job for every ten customers. Doesnt sound like a very sustainable business to me!



Statistically between 2% and 3% of the population are Medical Marijuana Candidates.  With a population of some 60 million people, the statistical number of MM Patients in the United Kingdom is in the range of 1,200,000 to 1,800,000.  Given the labor intensive nature of the Medical Marijuana Industry, approximately 915 industry-wide jobs are required for every 11,000 patients.  This equates to a job count in the range of 100,000 to 149,000.  The average salary for each job would be in the range of 26,000 pounds per year.

very best,

Jim


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 5, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> You haven't answered my questions about clinical testing.
> You haven't responded to my request for the energy-related patent number.
> Your post above makes no sense - what PhDs? People who have them or who are studying for one? For clinical testing, or general research? What submissions are you talking about? And don't even get me started about the last sentence.
> 
> You know what I do with this type of response to questions at work? I send them a 'thanks but no thanks' and close the file.



Dear Equationgirl:

To get additional informational, I suggest we correspond off line.  Please advise where you can be reached.

Be happy to provide you with additional information and Business Plans which summarize the Ventures we are discussing.

If that does not work for you, I suggest you close your file and we both move on.

very best,

Jim


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Statistically between 2% and 3% of the population are Medical Marijuana Candidates. With a population of some 60 million people, the statistical number of MM Patients in the United Kingdom is in the range of 1,200,000 to 1,800,000. Given the labor intensive nature of the Medical Marijuana Industry, approximately 915 industry-wide jobs are required for every 11,000 patients. This equates to a job count in the range of 100,000 to 149,000. The average salary for each job would be in the range of 26,000 pounds per year.
> 
> very best,
> 
> Jim



That's a 2.6 billion pound wage bill. Pretty impressive. If we could set this up in abandoned libraries and Sure Start centres I reckon we could be on to a winner. Good luck Jim. Our country needs you.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 5, 2011)

FUCK PROHIBITION!!!


----------



## kabbes (Oct 5, 2011)

I am still confused as to what Jim is trying to achieve on this message board.  Is this supposed to be PR?  Seeking investors?  Seeking advice?  Networking?

Why are you here, Jim?

You don't have to "Dear kabbes" me, by the way, but feel free to do so if it makes you feel gooood.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Equationgirl:
> 
> To get additional informational, I suggest we correspond off line. Please advise where you can be reached.
> 
> ...



Jim, I already have


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Statistically between 2% and 3% of the population are Medical Marijuana Candidates. With a population of some 60 million people, the statistical number of MM Patients in the United Kingdom is in the range of 1,200,000 to 1,800,000. Given the labor intensive nature of the Medical Marijuana Industry, approximately 915 industry-wide jobs are required for every 11,000 patients. This equates to a job count in the range of 100,000 to 149,000. The average salary for each job would be in the range of 26,000 pounds per year.
> 
> very best,
> 
> Jim


----------



## colacubes (Oct 5, 2011)

Well this is the weirdest thread I've seen for a long time


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 5, 2011)

I want patches and a job.


----------



## Maidmarian (Oct 5, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> I want patches and a job.


 
Oh , me too !


----------



## elbows (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> We look at all submission as a math exercise and the submission received to date are not acceptable to our group. With funding, we will be effecting a reverse merger with a shell company on the NASDAQ.
> 
> very best,
> 
> Jim



This is probably not the best moment in history to be going on about reverse mergers.

http://www.sec.gov/investor/alerts/reversemergers.pdf


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 5, 2011)

But not everyone who is suitable for the patch will take that option, or be suited to it, so basing your market size figures on a 100% take-up rate is inherently flawed.

What is the basis of 915 jobs for 11,000 patients?


----------



## gavman (Oct 5, 2011)

IC3D said:


> I was driving round Bury in Lancashire a couple of weeks ago and was surprised to see adverts for a Hydroponics business attached to lampposts along the main roads into town, the local leccy supplier will be pleased


hydroponics can work with sunlight. it is just a feeding / watering system


----------



## gavman (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Kabbes:
> 
> On this scale, with each new job directly created in the Medical Marijuana Industry there are collateral jobs created to provide the day-to-day needs of the families being supported by the new jobs. The Industry as a whole will create significant collateral jobs in support of the technologies and needs of the Industry.
> 
> ...


significant collateral damage more like

medical marijuana is a red herring so people like jim can synthesise various compounds for profit, while saying 'look what good can come from this bad plant that still needs to be controlled'.
please, and i do mean this most sincerely, fuck right off


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Statistically between 2% and 3% of the population are Medical Marijuana Candidates. With a population of some 60 million people, the statistical number of MM Patients in the United Kingdom is in the range of 1,200,000 to 1,800,000. Given the labor intensive nature of the Medical Marijuana Industry, approximately 915 industry-wide jobs are required for every 11,000 patients. This equates to a job count in the range of 100,000 to 149,000. The average salary for each job would be in the range of 26,000 pounds per year.
> 
> very best,
> 
> Jim


Statistically around one in three UK adults consume dope at least occasionally. Medical MJ: you aren't thinking big enough. ... they should just give up and legalise.





gavman said:


> hydroponics can work with sunlight. it is just a feeding / watering system


In Lancashire.....in autumn.....


----------



## gavman (Oct 5, 2011)

mushrooms?


----------



## kabbes (Oct 5, 2011)

What even is a "new | well-paying job"?  Is it anything like a new, well-paid job?


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 5, 2011)

kabbes said:


> What even is a "new | well-paying job"? Is it anything like a new, well-paid job?


No, a 'new | well-paying' job involves cleaning the coins out of public fountains and wishing-wells.


----------



## audiotech (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Jackobi (Oct 5, 2011)

It's like Reefer Madness' schizophrenic twin, it even cures homosexuality.


----------



## audiotech (Oct 5, 2011)

I accept that the video content above is somewhat overstated, nonetheless, according to "The Cannabible 3", 'in 1974, a study funded by the United States Government found evidence demonstrating that Tetrahydrocannabinol, the most active cannabinoid in cannabis, reduces growth rates of three kinds of cancer.'




> Cancer occurs because cells become immortalized; they fail to heed normal signals to turn off growth. A normal function of remodeling in the body requires that cells die on cue. This is called apoptosis, or programmed cell death.





> That process fails to work in tumors. THC promotes its reappearance so that Gliomas, Leukemias, Melanomas and other cell types will in fact heed the signals, stop dividing, and die. "But, that is not all...The other way that tumors grow is by ensuring that they are nourished: they send out signals to promote angiogenesis, the growth of new blood vessels. Cannabinoids turn off these signals as well. It is truly incredible, and elegant.



http://marijuanafarm.com/
http://pr.cannazine.co.uk/20090324957/cannabis-news/cannabis-could-save-thousands-of-cancer-patients-say-doctors.html
http://www.hempworld.com/Guzman-Cancer-nrc1188.pdf (pdf)


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 5, 2011)

And this ....




http://www.evilx.com/ganjasoft.html


----------



## Corax (Oct 5, 2011)

And the two (NZ?) studies that generated such huge headlines linking schizophrenia and cannabis were widely discredited later.  That didn't make front page news though.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 5, 2011)

Jim's lot may be (trying to) making money from weed but so are the people currently selling it (and banning it)...and the change in font size is to do with the new forum thingy and quotes, quotes seem to keep more than the words now, they carry fonts, text sizes and flux capacitor stuff (it's too technical for you lot).   Do you have any skins btw?

Anyway, I only read two pages before posting, as is required these days it seems, have we considered that 'Jim' is actually one of those AI chatbots or perhaps alien?   That would be cool.

And after such flippancy I can only hope that the poor 'man' sees that for 40,000 members, Urban can be very insular and unwelcoming. A decade of discussion, political activism, acknowledgement from such as Newsnight, Anonymous, Wikileaks, sundry newspapers....what?...what was I saying, never mind...actually a bit peckish now.

I for one welcome our new weed overlords.   Can't say I'm happy with the whole grammar and punctuation stuff though.   I think the basic question we need answered, to paraphrase homer, would be...what kind of weed?


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 6, 2011)

To Everyone:

If we offended anyone with our content, formatting or grammar, remember that we are on the other side of the "pond" (there are those bloody quotation marks again) and we apologize for any missteps we made during our exchange today.

Urban 75 has been an interesting experience and we very much appreciate the candid nature of your commentary; some troublesome,  some witty, some humorous and some which help us understand the passion that you all have for what you individuality and collectively believe in.  We are interlopers looking to you for direction and an understanding of what makes the UK the UK.  You have helped us immensely.

We believe we can make a difference in the world and time will tell if we can actually achieve the goals and objectives we have set for ourselves.  More will follow as we (hopefully) receive a response from the Prime Minister.

Very best to you all.

Jim


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Oct 6, 2011)

7 pages, and Jim Alekson hasn't told us yet how he likes his cheese and beans.  This is an outrage


----------



## kabbes (Oct 6, 2011)

Merkins.  Whatcha gonna do?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 6, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> 7 pages, and Jim Alekson hasn't told us yet how he likes his cheese and beans. This is an outrage


Sadly, I doubt we shall ever find out.


----------



## Mungy (Oct 6, 2011)

dear urban75,

damn i missed all the fun.

kind regards
mungy not-jim


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 6, 2011)

Dear Jim,

If you let me have a lifetime supply of patches I'll go and have a word with the Prime Minister. He drinks in my local workingmens' club and owes me a favour after I got him out of a bit of trouble involving gerbils and clingfilm.

Very best,

SpineyNorman


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 6, 2011)

SpineyNorman said:


> Dear Jim,
> 
> If you let me have a lifetime supply of patches I'll go and have a word with the Prime Minister. He drinks in my local workingmens' club and owes me a favour after I got him out of a bit of trouble involving gerbils and clingfilm.
> 
> ...



Dear SpineyNorman:

Now it is you who wants to manipulate politics to your own ends.  Will pass on your suggestion.  Indirect contributions to others is equivalent to donations to a political party and that is not how we roll.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Oct 6, 2011)

Dear Jim Alekson

What's your favourite type of Findus Crispy Pancakes?

Yours expectantly

MellySingsDoom


----------



## kabbes (Oct 6, 2011)

Dear Jim

Very best,

kabbes


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 6, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear SpineyNorman:
> 
> Now it is you who wants to manipulate politics to your own ends.  Will pass on your suggestion.  Indirect contributions to others is equivalent to donations to a political party and that is not how we roll.
> 
> ...



You didn't answer my question about who you're at the table with...


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 6, 2011)

Dear SpineyNorman:

The people and organizations we have been at the table with is subject to draconian Non-Disclosure, therefore,m we are not at liberty to divulge the identities of the nature of discussions.  In due course, Press Announcements will be made as each project is brought to fruition.  At this time, the Presentation to Prime Minister Cameron is not subject to Non-Disclosure covenants other than the actual contents of the Presentation.  In due course, after discussion with Prime Minister Camerton's Government, the contents of the Presentation will be made public.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 6, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> Dear Jim Alekson
> 
> What's your favourite type of Findus Crispy Pancakes?
> 
> ...


Dear MellySingsDoom:

I would have to say that my favorite flavor is Chicken Curry.  Am originally from Vancouver Canada where some of the best curry dishes in North America can be savored.

Very best,

JIm


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 6, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Dear Jim
> 
> Very best,
> 
> kabbes



Dear Kabbes:

Thank you for the lively debate.

Lively debate is how we get to know one another better.

You will be hearing more from us as we navigate paths through the maze of governmental agencies who are likely to weigh in on the topic.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 6, 2011)

Mungy said:


> dear urban75,
> 
> damn i missed all the fun.
> 
> ...



Dear Mungy:

What are your thoughts on the subject at hand?

very best,

Jim


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 6, 2011)

Do you get any, ahem, perks with the job? Free samples?


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 6, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Sadly, I doubt we shall ever find out.



Dear Gentlegreern:

If it is cheddar and black beans, I am in.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 6, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear SpineyNorman:
> 
> The people and organizations we have been at the table with is subject to draconian Non-Disclosure, therefore,m we are not at liberty to divulge the identities of the nature of discussions. In due course, Press Announcements will be made as each project is brought to fruition. At this time, the Presentation to Prime Minister Cameron is not subject to Non-Disclosure covenants other than the actual contents of the Presentation. In due course, after discussion with Prime Minister Camerton's Government, the contents of the Presentation will be made public.
> 
> ...



Has the PM agreed to view the presentation?  Has anyone in his office?  The Tory Party?  The Coalition?

I'd hate to see your presentation go unviewed by the PM, but I have my suspicions that the very idea will be dismissed out of hand.  The very idea of David Cameron being got into a room to listen to someone or other suggest that he fund a massive dope growing initiative is so utterly implausible as to make anything else you suggest seem likely to be tainted with the same lunacy, before you've even said it.


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 6, 2011)

kabbes said:


> What even is a "new | well-paying job"? Is it anything like a new, well-paid job?



Dear Kabbes:

At this early stage, the salary level will start at an average gross salary of 26,000 pounds.

very best,

Jim


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 6, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Has the PM agreed to view the presentation? Has anyone in his office? The Tory Party? The Coalition?
> 
> I'd hate to see your presentation go unviewed by the PM, but I have my suspicions that the very idea will be dismissed out of hand. The very idea of David Cameron being got into a room to listen to someone or other suggest that he fund a massive dope growing initiative is so utterly implausible as to make anything else you suggest seem likely to be tainted with the same lunacy, before you've even said it.



Dear Jon-of-Arc:

Our mantra is that the impossible just takes a little longer.  The Presentation contains some 400 pages of material and has only been in the hands of Prime Minister Cameron, the Minister of Health and Business Minister, Dr Vincent Cable since September 19th.  It has been our experience that matters of this nature and magnitude take time to be read, understood and considered.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 6, 2011)

stephj said:


> Do you get any, ahem, perks with the job? Free samples?



Dear Steph:

The primary perk is a good education at a University of College for those that scholastically qualify.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 6, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Jon-of-Arc:
> 
> Our mantra is that the impossible just takes a little longer.
> Very best,
> ...



Dear God,

Save us from corporate hippies.

Very best,
Jon-of-Arc


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 6, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear SpineyNorman:
> 
> Now it is you who wants to manipulate politics to your own ends. Will pass on your suggestion. Indirect contributions to others is equivalent to donations to a political party and that is not how we roll.
> 
> ...



Dear Jim,

I don't mind manipulating politics because that's the kind of interfering cunt I am. Plus, I'd do anything for a free supply of space patches.

Very best,

SpineyNorman


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 6, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Dear God,
> 
> Save us from corporate hippies.
> 
> ...


Dear Jon-of-Arc:

Without perseverance, tenacity a desire to succeed and a dream, we would still be in the bronze age.

very best,

Jim


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 6, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear SpineyNorman:
> 
> The people and organizations we have been at the table with is subject to draconian Non-Disclosure, therefore,m we are not at liberty to divulge the identities of the nature of discussions. In due course, Press Announcements will be made as each project is brought to fruition. At this time, the Presentation to Prime Minister Cameron is not subject to Non-Disclosure covenants other than the actual contents of the Presentation. In due course, after discussion with Prime Minister Camerton's Government, the contents of the Presentation will be made public.
> 
> ...



Dear Jim,

Please do not confuse me with Kizmet - it's not likely endear you to me (nor to him I'd imagine )

Very best,

SpineyNorman


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 6, 2011)

SpineyNorman said:


> Dear Jim,
> 
> Please do not confuse me with Kizmet - it's not likely endear you to me (nor to him I'd imagine )
> 
> ...



Dear SpineyNorman:

Sorry about that and apologies to Kizmet as well.

very best,

Jim


----------



## Corax (Oct 6, 2011)

Dear Alex,

It's traditional that I now ask whether you're Firky.

Very best,

'rax


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 6, 2011)

Corax said:


> Dear Alex,
> 
> It's traditional that I now ask whether you're Firky.
> 
> ...



Dear 'rax:

Please elaborate on who Firky is.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 6, 2011)

Firky is a special strain of skunk.


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 6, 2011)

stephj said:


> Firky is a special strain of skunk.



Dear stephj:

That being the case, I am definitely not Firky.

Very best,

JIm


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 6, 2011)

Got any veras, Jim?


Luvverly.


----------



## Corax (Oct 6, 2011)

Dear Alex Jimson,

I reckon you're definitely _someone_.

Not in the good way though.  

George best,

'rax


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 7, 2011)

stephj said:


> Got any veras, Jim?
> 
> Luvverly.


Dear Corax:

Once again you have me at a disadvantage; what is a veras?

Very bets,

Jim


----------



## Corax (Oct 7, 2011)

Dear Jim,

You really need to learn to read fella.

Love,

'rax


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 7, 2011)

Surely this one now qualifies as a SPAMmer ?
His affected, up-himself posting style is really starting to grate.
61 posts - all on his own thread.

His patent application is really comical too - no mention of double blinds and half an ounce of weed applied with heat. It's about as convincing as an investment as a financial product based on dodgy mortgages.


----------



## Corax (Oct 7, 2011)

I've got a bridge for sale if anyone's interested?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 7, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Corax:
> 
> Once again you have me at a disadvantage; what is a veras?
> 
> ...



Dear Jim,



Very best,

SpineyNorman


----------



## Nylock (Oct 7, 2011)

Dear Jim,

Just wtf is it that you are smoking??

....oh, wait..

Regards


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Oct 7, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear MellySingsDoom:
> 
> I would have to say that my favorite flavor is Chicken Curry. Am originally from Vancouver Canada where some of the best curry dishes in North America can be savored.
> 
> ...



Dear Jim

Thank you for your answer.  I note, that from visiting the Findus site, they are promoting the Chicken Curry Crispy Pancakes in particulr at present.  I also note where you hail from.

I put it to you, good sir, that you haven't actually savoured the range of Crispy Pancakes on offer....in fact, I put it to you, that not a smidgen of Crispy Pancake has passed your lips at all.

We at Urban75 take the Findus Crispy Pancakes issue very seriously, and so in the spirit of Urban, I would like to ask you the following:  When did you last purchase a pack of Findus Crispy Pancakes, which shop did you buy them from, and what did you serve the Findus Crispy Pancakes with?

With friendly greetings

MellySingsDoom


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 7, 2011)

I thought we'd settled the crispy pancakes question ages ago - minced beef and onion is quite clearly superior to all other fillings. 

You've made me want some now, I'm gonna have to go to Tesco


----------



## Dan U (Oct 7, 2011)

The pancake is issue is the most shocking part of all this

much more so than the drugs and exploitative casinos in developing countries

my hands are literally wringing we may have been misspoken to about FINDUS CRISPY PANCAKES


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 7, 2011)

Dan U said:


> The pancake is issue is the most shocking part of all this
> 
> much more so than the drugs and exploitative casinos in developing countries
> 
> my hands are literally wringing we may have been misspoken to about FINDUS CRISPY PANCAKES



Dear Everyone:

It has taken us more than one year to prepare the Presentation to Prime Minister Cameron.  Until we started the project, we did not know anything about Britain or the United Kingdom other than it was an island nation and that it had a Royal Family (we don't get out much).  During the past year, we asked our United Kingdom contacts to immerse us in English "grassroots" culture (there are those bloody quotation marks again).  To that end, we asked our United Kingdom contacts to send us products and information which would be help us understand English Culture at the grassroots level.  Imagine our surprise that they sent along Findus Crispy Pancakes as a grassroots representation of English tastes.

This the same methodology we used before entering Guatemala.  In Guatemala, for example, we were introduced to _Pollo Compero Fried Chicken (www.compero.com)_.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Oct 7, 2011)

Dear Jim

Guatemala! how the fuck can you compare some bankrupt right wing banana republic governed by a near fascist junta with Gt Britain?...........oh!.....

Very best

Saskia


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 7, 2011)

Dear Jim,

That's a very Anglo-centric view of the UK. Obviously I'm not going to argue with the *FACT* that exposure to Findus Crispy Pancakes teaches you all that can possibly be known about English culture - I take that as a given. But what about the Scotch and the Welshists? Or the Northern Irishists? You need to also sample haggis, leeks and Guinness to appreciate the rich tapestry of UK culture.

Very best,

SpineyNorman.


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 7, 2011)

SpineyNorman said:


> Dear Jim,
> 
> That's a very Anglo-centric view of the UK. Obviously I'm not going to argue with the *FACT* that exposure to Findus Crispy Pancakes teaches you all that can possibly be known about English culture - I take that as a given. But what about the Scotch and the Welshists? Or the Northern Irishists? You need to also sample haggis, leeks and Guinness to appreciate the rich tapestry of UK culture.
> 
> ...



Dear SpineyNorman:

On that we agree.  We are starting with England and will, in due course, move into the other States that make up the United Kingdom.  We will become conversant with the cultures that are woven into the tapestry that is the Unitefd Kingdom.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 7, 2011)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Dear Jim
> 
> Guatemala! how the fuck can you compare some bankrupt right wing banana republic governed by a near fascist junta with Gt Britain?...........oh!.....
> 
> ...



Dear SaskiaJayne:

We are not comparing the United Kingdom to Guatemala.  We are using the reference to Guatemala as an example of how we begin to get immersed ourselves in the culture of a new area we consider for investmenmt.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Corax (Oct 7, 2011)

Just watch anything with Hugh Grant in it.  We're all like him.


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 7, 2011)

Dear Jim,

You are quite funny. I like your style. 

But you're not getting away with that 'classified information' nonsense. It's in no way contravening any agreement to mention who you are in discussions with. In fact, it's pretty vital information for any prospective investor or participator.

'fess up, Jim.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Oct 7, 2011)

Dear Jim,

I think the irony in my last post was too subtle for you.

Love,

Saskia.


----------



## Jackobi (Oct 7, 2011)

Dear Jim,

I doubt that getting pets addicted to narcotics is something that our Prime Minister Cameron will approve of. In the English state we like our dogs, cats and gerbils clear headed, not smacked up to the eyeballs on cannabis. I, for one, will be voicing my disapproval of your proposal to our Right Honorable Queen and our cuntryman the Prime Minister Cameron.

Very best,

Jackobi [drug free]


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 7, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> Dear Jim,
> 
> You are quite funny. I like your style.
> 
> ...



Dear Kizmet:

If you were a bona-fide, accredited investor, then you would sign a Non-Disclosure/Non-Circumvent Agreement and we would be able to share some level of proprietary information with you.  That not being the case, we are prohibited, for the time being, from providing more information than we have with respect to the topic of discussion.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 7, 2011)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Dear Jim,
> 
> I think the irony in my last post was too subtle for you.
> 
> ...


Dear SaskiaHayne:

Some times you have to hit me between the eyes to get my attention.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Oct 7, 2011)

Is it possible that 'Jim' is a banned returnee?...


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 7, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Kizmet:
> 
> If you were a bona-fide, accredited investor, then you would sign a Non-Disclosure/Non-Circumvent Agreement and we would be able to share some level of proprietary information with you.  That not being the case, we are prohibited, for the time being, from providing more information than we have with respect to the topic of discussion.
> 
> ...



Which leads elegantly to the question... if you're not here looking for investors... why are you here?


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 7, 2011)

Jackobi said:


> Dear Jim,
> 
> I doubt that getting pets addicted to narcotics is something that our Prime Minister Cameron will approve of. In the English state we like our dogs, cats and gerbils clear headed, not smacked up to the eyeballs on cannabis. I, for one, will be voicing my disapproval of your proposal to our Right Honorable Queen and our cuntryman the Prime Minister Cameron.
> 
> ...



Dear Jakobi:

I will assume you do not have an elderly dog who has trouble getting about.  Currently, the synthetic pain medications prescribed for dogs to relieve pain do significant damage (over time) to their livers.  The Patch formulation is such that it will not make a pet high, only provide them with pain relief.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 7, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> This the same methodology we used before entering Guatemala. In Guatemala, for example, we were introduced to _Pollo Compero Fried Chicken (www.compero.com)_.
> 
> Very best,
> 
> Jim



You do know that website link you posted just leads to a blank page offering the domain for sale, right?


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 7, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> Which leads elegantly to the question... if you're not here looking for investors... why are you here?


Dear Kizmet:

We are looking for investors both inside and outside of the United Kingdom for this enterprise as well as others.  The vast majority of capital for this enterprise will come from outside the country.

We are here to hopefully have the United Kingdom become the beacon of reason within the sea of controversy that surrounds the topic of Medical Marijuana. Done right, this enterprise can and will work for the benefit of all within the United Kingdom.  What we earn in the United Kingdom from this enterprise will remain in the United Kingdom.  We do not transfer profits outside of the juridictions where it is earned.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Oct 7, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear SaskiaJayne:
> 
> Some times you have to hit me between the eyes to get my attention.
> 
> ...


My dear Jim,

Allow me to explain irony.....Whats the difference between Guatemala & Great Britain? one is a near bankrupt banana republic with failing banks, a looming recession & a pitiless right wing government. The other is a country in central America.

All clear now?

Saskia.


----------



## Jackobi (Oct 7, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Jakobi:
> 
> I will assume you do not have an elderly dog who has trouble getting about.



No, but I do have an arthritic gerbil, and the best medication for him is love, attention, warmth and the odd drop of Scotch. He is never happier than when sitting in my pocket. He doesn't need any deadly narcotics to live a fulfilling life until his departure.



Jim Alekson said:


> Currently, the synthetic pain medications prescribed for dogs to relieve pain do significant damage (over time) to their livers. The Patch formulation is such that it will not make a pet high, only provide them with pain relief.
> 
> Very best,
> 
> Jim



You say that now, but what if Rocky chews the patch and gets smacked up on cannabis? A very small amount can be deadly.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 7, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Kizmet:
> 
> If you were a bona-fide, accredited investor, then you would sign a Non-Disclosure/Non-Circumvent Agreement and we would be able to share some level of proprietary information with you. That not being the case, we are prohibited, for the time being, from providing more information than we have with respect to the topic of discussion.
> 
> ...



What do you mean, accredited investor? Accredited with what? Stop hiding behind the confidential information thing, you won't even give out basic public domain information that myself and others have asked for that isn't confidential. Why are you here Jim? What do you want?

And you should learn that the UK isn't made up of states, it's made up of countries  at least read the UK wikipedia entry.

If you wish to learn more about Scotland, you need to sample some of the following products:
Irn-Bru
Black pudding
Tattie Scone
A deep-fried mars bar
A haggis supper
Tennants
Lorne sausage


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Oct 7, 2011)

For a busy CEO of a large company Jim is spending an awful lot of time on an internet forum. Wadda we reckon, is it Ern?


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 7, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> You do know that website link you posted just leads to a blank page offering the domain for sale, right?



Dear Equationgirl:

Sorry about that.  Please use the following link:

http://www.pollocampero.com

Very best,

Jim


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 7, 2011)

SaskiaJayne said:


> For a busy CEO of a large company Jim is spending an awful lot of time on an internet forum. Wadda we reckon, is it Ern?


I'm sure it's not ern, ed checked him out to start with. Well, I'm mostly sure it's not ern. Not enough swearing for firky.


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 7, 2011)

SaskiaJayne said:


> For a busy CEO of a large company Jim is spending an awful lot of time on an internet forum. Wadda we reckon, is it Ern?





SaskiaJayne said:


> For a busy CEO of a large company Jim is spending an awful lot of time on an internet forum. Wadda we reckon, is it Ern?



Dear SakiaJayne:

It is how I learn what drives topics.

very best,

Jim


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 7, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> What do you mean, accredited investor? Accredited with what? Stop hiding behind the confidential information thing, you won't even give out basic public domain information that myself and others have asked for that isn't confidential. Why are you here Jim? What do you want?
> 
> And you should learn that the UK isn't made up of states, it's made up of countries  at least read the UK wikipedia entry.
> 
> ...



Dear Kizmet:

Point well taken reagrding States vs Countries.  I stand corrected.

For a definition of an "accredited investor" please visit the followimng link:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accredited_investor

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 7, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Kizmet:
> 
> We are looking for investors both inside and outside of the United Kingdom for this enterprise as well as others.  The vast majority of capital for this enterprise will come from outside the country.
> 
> ...



You're not on Urban75 to find capital investors. Unless accredited means by the editor... so why here?

And can I take it to mean that by "beacon" you mean "the first"?

Of course there are a couple of big 'ifs' about your proposal, but fair play for trying... without going into specifics, I'm just wondering what you hope to achieve here.


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 7, 2011)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Is it possible that 'Jim' is a banned returnee?...



Dear SaskiaJayne:

I am not a banned returnee.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 7, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Kizmet:
> 
> Point well taken reagrding States vs Countries. I stand corrected.
> 
> ...



Why did you quote my post and address the reply to Kizmet?


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 7, 2011)

Can we quit with the banned returnee stuff? If it's the case it'll become obvious in time. In the meantime, Jim's unflappable nature is making me laugh!


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 7, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> Why did you quote my post and address the reply to Kizmet?



We all look the same to him...


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 7, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> You're not on Urban75 to find capital investors. Unless accredited means by the editor... so why here?
> 
> And can I take it to mean that by "beacon" you mean "the first"?
> 
> Of course there are a couple of big 'ifs' about your proposal, but fair play for trying... without going into specifics, I'm just wondering what you hope to achieve here.



Dear Kizmet:

I wanted to achieve exactly what has taken place over the couple days.  A lively, sometimes humour discussion about a controversial topic addressed at the grassroots level.

This is how we learn about a culture.  While we both speak some form of English (would venture to say that yours is better than ours),we nonetheless are very different.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 7, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> We all look the same to him...


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm sorry Jim, but you don't learn about a culture by posting on an internet forum. Have you ever been to the UK?


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 7, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Kizmet:
> 
> I wanted to achieve exactly what has taken place over the couple days.  A lively, sometimes humour discussion about a controversial topic addressed at the grassroots level.
> 
> This is how we learn about a culture.  While we both speak some form of English (would venture to say that yours is better than ours),we nonetheless are very different.



Are you Borg....


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 7, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> We all look the same to him...





Kizmet said:


> We all look the same to him...



Dear Kizmet:

Just a bad typist.

very best,

Jim


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 7, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> Are you Borg....



Dear KizmetL

Now that made me laugh out loud (LOL)...We are the Borg, resistance is futile.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 7, 2011)

That's quite some typing error... did you drop your keyboard and all the letters fell out?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 7, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Kizmet:
> 
> I wanted to achieve exactly what has taken place over the couple days. A lively, sometimes humour discussion about a controversial topic addressed at the grassroots level.
> 
> ...



Jim,

What have you learned from u75 about UK culture?  Are there any other websites you are discussing this on?  I'm not sure we're representative...

Have you heard of a "mumsnet"?

Jon

(grr, you've got me posting in this ridiculous "formal" style...)


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 7, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> I'm sorry Jim, but you don't learn about a culture by posting on an internet forum. Have you ever been to the UK?



Dear Equationgirl:

Visted Englas once about 20 eyars ago.  My business has been ostensibly with the Americas since then.

A discussion at a forum does not give a complete picture but it does give some direction for thought.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 7, 2011)

'on' a forum - if it's on the net.

'at' a forum if you're in ancient greece or a masonic lodge.


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 7, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Jim,
> 
> What have you learned from u75 about UK culture? Are there any other websites you are discussing this on? I'm not sure we're representative...
> 
> ...



Dear Jon-of-arc:

Do you mean: http://www.mumsnet.com/

Very best,

JIm


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 7, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear KizmetL
> 
> Now that made me laugh out loud (LOL)...We are the Borg, resistance is futile.



I know your game, Jim.

If your plan works we'll be a nation of stoners and resistance would be too much effort. Getting to the fridge is hard enough...


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 7, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Equationgirl:
> 
> Visted Englas once about 20 eyars ago. My business has been ostensibly with the Americas since then.
> 
> ...



Dear Jim

The UK is very different now than 20 years ago, Very very different.

Why don't you answer all the questions you have been asked, instead of just picking the easy ones?

Equationgirl


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 7, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> I know your game, Jim.
> 
> If your plan works we'll be a nation of stoners and resistance would be too much effort. Getting to the fridge is hard enough...


Dear Kizmet:

You have  found me out.....my evil plan has been thwarted.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 7, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Jon-of-arc:
> 
> Do you mean: http://www.mumsnet.com/
> 
> ...



Yeah, that lot.  May be an interesting place for you to post if you want the voice of "middle britain".

But, you ignored my first question - what have you learned about UK culture from your discussions on Urban75?  I really would like to know this.

Ta,
Jon


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 7, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> Dear Jim
> 
> The UK is very different now than 20 years ago, Very very different.
> 
> ...



Dear Equationgirl:

I am a very slow two fingered typist, so I pick the easy responses.  Give me a new list and I will do my best to respond to your questions.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 7, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Yeah, that lot. May be an interesting place for you to post if you want the voice of "middle britain".
> 
> But, you ignored my first question - what have you learned about UK culture from your discussions on Urban75? I really would like to know this.
> 
> ...



Dear Jon-of-Arc:

What I have discovered is that the topic of Medical Marijuana is as controversial a topic in the United Kingdom (at least _on_ urban 75) as it is in the United States.  The other thing I have discovered is that your slang is very different from ours and much more colorful. All kidding aside, it has been a pleasure exchanging quips with everyone over the past couple days.  I think we are going to have a lot of fun in Britain when we arrive there in due course.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 7, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Yeah, that lot. May be an interesting place for you to post if you want the voice of "middle britain".
> 
> But, you ignored my first question - what have you learned about UK culture from your discussions on Urban75? I really would like to know this.
> 
> ...



Dear Jon-of-Arc:

I think posting at http://www.mumsnet.com/ would solicite a very strong opposing vote to our enterprise.  Could be surprised, but likely not.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 7, 2011)

The topic is not as controversial as your proposed method of delivery.

Oh, and you didn't deny that the UK would be the first..


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 7, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Equationgirl:
> 
> I am a very slow two fingered typist, so I pick the easy responses. Give me a new list and I will do my best to respond to your questions.
> 
> ...



Dear Jim

It's late. All of us have repeatedly asked questions about your proposition that have been ignored, so I think it would be a waste of time to type up a list when the questions are already posted.

I suggest you go back though the thread, and see which questions you have missed.

Answers without corporate hippy phrases would be appreciated.

Equationgirl.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 7, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Jon-of-Arc:
> 
> What I have discovered is that the topic of Medical Marijuana is as controversial a topic in the United Kingdom (at least _on_ urban 75) as it is in the United States. The other thing I have discovered is that your slang is very different from ours and much more colorful. All kidding aside, it has been a pleasure exchanging quips with everyone over the past couple days. I think we are going to have a lot of fun in Britain when we arrive there in due course.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure the topic of medical ganja is that controversial on this site.  what gave you that idea?  I think people are concerned that your suggestions for introducing it go a bit further than "thinking outside the box".  You've yet to really convince anyone that this is even a real investment opportunity, let alone a viable one.

As an interesting aside, the origin of the word slang was the phrase "thieve*s lang*uage", heard back as early as the mid 1700's.  David Maurer writes interestingly on the subject in his seminal study of the original "long" confidence tricksters of early 20th century America, The Big Con.  Worth a read.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 7, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Jon-of-Arc:
> 
> I think posting at http://www.mumsnet.com/ would solicite a very strong opposing vote to our enterprise. Could be surprised, but likely not.
> 
> ...



Well, don't you think that would be an issue?   Because that website is currently considered very "influential", politically speaking.  In short, Cameron will probably listen to them more than he would listen to us.  Or to reason.


----------



## Jackobi (Oct 7, 2011)

SAY NO TO MEDICAL MARIJUANA PATCHES!


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Oct 8, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear SaskiaJayne:
> 
> I am not a banned returnee.
> 
> ...


Dear ninja boy.

If you really were Jim you wouldn't know what the fuc a banned returnee was.

Love etc.


----------



## Corax (Oct 8, 2011)

My thoughts exactly.

_*waves to ninj*_


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 8, 2011)

It's a very elaborate wheeze though. 

I may have to pop back and remind myself of his posting style ...


----------



## Corax (Oct 8, 2011)

He's mellowed cos he's loved up innit.  Aaaaaah.


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 8, 2011)

Jackobi said:


> SAY NO TO MEDICAL MARIJUANA PATCHES!



Dear Jackobi:

Not in good taste.

Jim


----------



## Corax (Oct 8, 2011)

Have to agree.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 8, 2011)

How come this spammer is still here?


----------



## Corax (Oct 8, 2011)

I think we've adopted him.


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 9, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


> How come this spammer is still here?



Dear Hocus Eye:

We believe we are still here because to topic at hand is worth discussing and there is at least a gimmer of hope that we could somehow be successful with our Presentation.  The Presentation could be viewed as over-the-top, however, it is such over-the-top approaches that sometimes take on a life of their own and eventually are brought to fruition.  If you don't ask, you never get.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 9, 2011)

Corax said:


> I think we've adopted him.



Dear Corax:

Worse things have happened.

Vrey best,

Jim


----------



## Corax (Oct 9, 2011)

I like how The Presentation is always capitalised.  It makes me imagine it as something out of a Torchwood plotline.


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 9, 2011)

Corax said:


> I like how The Presentation is always capitalised. It makes me imagine it as something out of a Torchwood plotline.



Dear Corax:

There are "presentations" that no one reads about and then there are "Presentations", that eventually capture the world's attention .  We believe that we are the latter.

Very best,

JIm


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 9, 2011)

Jim

Please answer all our questions as previously requested.

If you were really interested in a discussion you would be a bit more forthcoming with information from your side.

Equationgirl


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 9, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Equationgirl:
> 
> We are currently seeking funding in the USA for perfection of the Medical Marijuana Patch. Have all of the PhDs and others necessary to perfect the patch including the laboratory in Colorado ready to move forward with the assignment.
> 
> ...


So not only is this a spam on these boards, it is also going to be a set up for a business scam. I think this is what the Americans call 'a double whammy'.

What is interesting - or more interesting than the contents of the thread, is that the first person to reply to the OP was Editor who identified it as spam and then allowed it to continue. I wonder if he sees this as a pet project where a spammer is kept alive in captivity for the amusement of all.


----------



## Corax (Oct 9, 2011)

Still reckon it's ninj!

He forewarned us he'd come back to check up that we were behaving remember.


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 9, 2011)

A google seems to suggest that this one is perfectly real


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 9, 2011)

stephj said:


> A google seems to suggest that this one is perfectly real


Doesn't mean it isn't someone taking the piss.

If it's the actual person, it's a very unlikely place to promote his bonkers project.

Mind you, it doesn't stop Peter Dow ...


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 9, 2011)

Medical marijuana for man's best friend: Seattle company develops 'pot patch' for dogs


----------



## jakethesnake (Oct 9, 2011)

Is it still a spam if he's engaging with us, answering (some) questions?
But why Urban? Perhaps this place is more influential than we thought... what does he know that we don't?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 9, 2011)

stephj said:


> A google seems to suggest that this one is perfectly real


Yes I googled when the thread was first posted. It looks like a genuine if naive and bonkers hippyesque business venture. I won't be investing, or holding my breath for when Cameron gives his approval.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 9, 2011)

Never mind approval. It's snake oil . No possible chance of a patch working.
THC and CBD aren't remotely like nicotine.


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 9, 2011)

You're not buying the vision maaan.


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 9, 2011)

http://aleksongroup.com/pages/TribalLands.php



> Casino/Hotel/Spa/Retail/Resort Expansion and Development Opportunities On Indian Tribal Lands
> 
> Alekson Development Group (AleksonGroup.com) ('ADG') and Group West Companies (GroupwestCompanies.com) ('GW') have joined forces to bring their respective development and design skill sets together as Alekson/GW Development Group ('Alekson/GW'). Alekson/GW combines the 30 year development experience/relationships of ADG with the 30 year design experience/Tribal Indian relationships of GW under one comprehensive umbrella. Alekson/GW is bringing this considerable experience and these long-term honed relationships to bear on the expansion of established and development of new Casino/Hotel/Spa/Retail/Resort projects on Indian Tribal Lands ('Tribal Development').  Alekson/GW is perfectly positioned to advance Tribal Development through land lease and other financeable development structures with Tribal Councils for long-term deal flow and the execution of extensive development opportunities.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 9, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Never mind approval. It's snake oil . No possible chance of a patch working.
> THC and CBD aren't remotely like nicotine.


Right then, that gives me the go-ahead to start developing an electronic spliff. It could go down well. All I need is to get a Presentation ready and hawk it around Cameron's friends and advisors.

Hocus Eye's E-Spliff​The answer to all your pain relieving needs.​Patent Pending.​Accept no subsitutes.​
Of course the sensible answer would be to de-criminalise Cannabis so that those who wanted to use it for pain relief could do so. Getting anything approved for prescription use takes a ten year testing period. There are people right now who need it. I seriously doubt if any review of the law will result in such de-criminalisation during the remaining years of this government.​


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 9, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Never mind approval. It's snake oil . No possible chance of a patch working.
> THC and CBD aren't remotely like nicotine.


Dear Gentlegreen:

Please consider the following excerpt from our TETRACAN Business Plan:

*Delivery of the Opiate FENTANYL and Other Macro-Molecule Compounds*
                While cannabinoid compounds are considered macro-molecules, so too is the chronic pain analgesic compound know as Fentanyl.  Fentanyl has a molecular weight of 336.47 D which is 22.01 D larger than the 314.46 D molecular weight of cannabinoid compounds.  
                Notwithstanding its larger molecular weight, Fentanyl therapy is delivered using a transdermal patch.  In the United States, there are several manufacturers of Fentanyl Transdermal Patches prescribed under the Mylan, Durgesic, Watson, Sandoz, Actavis and Teva brands to name a few.  Additionally, a synthetic pain relief pharmaceutical known as Naloxon, has a molecular weight of 399.87 and one of its sister pharmaceuticals known as Buorenorphine has a molecular weight of 501.10, however, both of these macro-molecule compounds are delivered to humans by transdermal patch.
*The important factor is that macro-molecules can be transdermally delivered utilizing currently available technologies.*​Very best,​
Jim​*
*​


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 9, 2011)

It might be real, but Jim blates lied about the findus crispy pancakes.  How would you keep them frozen long enough to be delivered and oven cooked in the states.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 9, 2011)

Your experiment was half an ounce applied with heat, with the patient claiming they noticed an effect. The experiments don't inspire confidence.

This is just the Jack Herer cult taken even further.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 9, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Gentlegreen:
> 
> Please consider the following excerpt from our TETRACAN Business Plan:
> 
> ...



I don't know much about absorbing drugz through the skin, Jim, but aren't those drugs significantly stronger than THC? So require less to be absorbed? Fentanyl patches in particular absorb in rates of a maximum of 100micrograms an hour, which don't sound like much pot to me.

FYI, to-scale picture of 25mg/hr fentanyl patch-packet.  They increase in size in direct proportion to the amount the skin absorbs per hour, so the 100mg one would be 4 times the area...


----------



## jakethesnake (Oct 9, 2011)

Cannabis bed sheets?


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 9, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I don't know much about absorbing drugz through the skin, Jim, but aren't those drugs significantly stronger than THC? So require less to be absorbed? Fentanyl patches in particular absorb in rates of a maximum of 100micrograms an hour, which don't sound like much pot to me.
> 
> FYI, to-scale picture of 25mg/hr fentanyl patch-packet. They increase in size in direct proportion to the amount the skin absorbs per hour, so the 100mg one would be 4 times the area...



Dear Jon-of-Arc:

The are electrical stimulation technologies (ultra-thin profiles) that can deliver increased dosages per hour. We are in the process of researching those technologies to determine their overall effectiveness.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 9, 2011)

jakethesnake said:


> Cannabis bed sheets?



Dear Jakethesnake:

Now that made me smile.  Well done.

very best,

Jim


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 9, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Your experiment was half an ounce applied with heat, with the patient claiming they noticed an effect. The experiments don't inspire confidence.
> 
> This is just the Jack Herer cult taken even further.



Dear Gentlegreen:

Walter did what he did for the purposes of obtaining the patent in 2000.  Since then, technologies have advanced exponentially. The patent has remained dormant to today.

Very best,

JIm


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 9, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> It might be real, but Jim blates lied about the findus crispy pancakes. How would you keep them frozen long enough to be delivered and oven cooked in the states.



Dear Jon-of-Arc:

It is amazing what you can accomplish with dry-ice and FedEx.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Oct 9, 2011)

Here is Doug Stanhope's view:


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 9, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Right then, that gives me the go-ahead to start developing an electronic spliff. It could go down well. All I need is to get a Presentation ready and hawk it around Cameron's friends and advisors.
> 
> Hocus Eye's E-Spliff​The answer to all your pain relieving needs.​Patent Pending.​Accept no subsitutes.​
> Of course the sensible answer would be to de-criminalise Cannabis so that those who wanted to use it for pain relief could do so. Getting anything approved for prescription use takes a ten year testing period. There are people right now who need it. I seriously doubt if any review of the law will result in such de-criminalisation during the remaining years of this government.​



Dear Hocus Eye:

We do not require FDA approval.  The Patch is a holistic product that can be immediately made available in MM Dispensaries across the USA.

If the UK government approves MM Legislation, the Patch will automatically be a part of the Legislative approval.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 9, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Hocus Eye:
> 
> We do not require FDA approval. The Patch is a holistic product that can be immediately made available in MM Dispensaries across the USA.
> 
> ...


Oh boy, you really are a bullshitter!


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 9, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Oh boy, you really are a bullshitter!



Dear Hocus ZEye:

All I can say is that you obviously do not understand medical marijauna laws in the Medical Marijauna States.  FDA approval is not required when the Patch is used for humans, however, FDA approval is required if the Patch is used for animal applications.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey Jim!  You're back.

How's the ponytail?


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 9, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Hey Jim! You're back.
> 
> How's the ponytail?



Dear Danny la Rouge:

Lookin' and feelin' fine.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 9, 2011)

Dear Jim

I think your assertions that FDA approval would only be required for use of the patch to treat animals is wrong. FDA approval is required for any new medical product for human use, especially as no clinical trials in animals or humans have yet been conducted according to your posts.

Legislative changes to legalise medical marijana do not mean that MM products for human use no longer require FDA approval.

How long do you think it will be before your product is market ready (animal or human use markets)?

Equationgirl


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 9, 2011)

Dear Urban,

Jim amuses me. Please let him stay.

Very best,

SpineyNorman


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 10, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> Dear Jim
> 
> I think your assertions that FDA approval would only be required for use of the patch to treat animals is wrong. FDA approval is required for any new medical product for human use, especially as no clinical trials in animals or humans have yet been conducted according to your posts.
> 
> ...



Dear Equationgirl:

Medical marijuana in the form of dry bud or eatables have not received FDA approval in the USA, however, they are all sold everyday in MM Dispensaries across the country.  The same is true for the Patch for human applications.  It is but another delivery modality.

FDA approval is required for animal applications for the most part because of the equine industry (horse racing).

There are several MM products in the USA that are seeking FDA approval which is likely to be approximately 10 years in the future.  The reason they are seeking FDA approval is so their products can be covered by major medical plans.  Some could start selling a version of their product today, however, if they did, they would be infringing on our patent.

At the moment, with the exception of Colorado, you can grow MM in any medium (even "doggy-do" and then take it to a MM Dispensary for sale to MM Patients.

The foregoing is the reason why USA MM Legislation is flawed.  The Industry has grown exponentially and State governmental bodies (moving at their usual dinosauric pace) are unable to get the Industry back under control.

Our presentation establishes a clear path to transparent, monitored control over all aspects of MM from seed to dispensary through a bar-code system and other cutting-edge Point-of-Sale technologies.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 10, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> Dear Jim
> 
> I think your assertions that FDA approval would only be required for use of the patch to treat animals is wrong. FDA approval is required for any new medical product for human use, especially as no clinical trials in animals or humans have yet been conducted according to your posts.
> 
> ...



Dear Equationgirl:

If our capital needs are met in the next short while, we expect to have the human product available on MM Dispensary shelves by the end of Q2 in 2012.  The animal applications will take considerably longer because of FDA approval.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 10, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Equationgirl:
> 
> If our capital needs are met in the next short while, we expect to have the human product available on MM Dispensary shelves by the end of Q2 in 2012. The animal applications will take considerably longer because of FDA approval.
> 
> ...



So ignoring the FDA approval question in your response then, Jim.

Have clinical trials been conducted on the human patch?


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 10, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> So ignoring the FDA approval question in your response then, Jim.
> 
> Have clinical trials been conducted on the human patch?



'Dear Equationgirl:

We are about to chose a delivery technology and then to move forward with perfection of the Patch.  We are out in the US equity market seeking funding for perfection of the MM Patch.  We expect to have funding in place by mid-November at the latest and then we are in the lab.  The company who will ultimately own the patent and conduct the licensing of the product under the TETRACAN trade mark (USA) will likely be located in Portugal.  We are arranging for multiple levels of corporate ownership to as much as possible mitigate the risk that the US Federal Government poses for this enterprise.  Human trials will start as soon as we are in the Colorado lab facility.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## chazegee (Oct 10, 2011)

I've worked as a carer for someone with MS, she didn't have much problem sourcing a bit of green to ease the pain. If she were ever caught, I find it extremely unlikely that the old bill would prosecute.

Why turn cannabis into just another government taxable corporate shit pot when it currently exists as a possible means of income for musicians, hippies, un-employable and unwilling to be employable.

It would be cutting off another tentacle of the counterculture.

Fuck that.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 10, 2011)

I think the idea is to topically target specific groups of cannabinoid receptors associated with muscles etc, with THC as a means of avoiding getting the patient stoned - perhaps this treatment requires THC, but not the near equal amount of CBD as found in Sativex that might counter its effects...


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 10, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I think the idea is to topically target specific groups of cannabinoid receptors associated with muscles etc, with THC as a means of avoiding getting the patient stoned - perhaps this treatment requires THC, but not the near equal amount of CBD as found in Sativex that might counter its effects...



Fear Gentlegreen:

You comments are bang on.  Once we are in the lab, we will be developing the Patch to achieve pain relief (for example) without having the patient get "stoned".  The Patch is the first true differentiation between the age old argument of "Marijuana Lifestyle" vs "Marijuana Medicinal Therapy".  Those people who chose the Patch are using marijuana purely as a Medicinal Therapy.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 10, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Fear Gentlegreen:
> 
> You comments are bang on. Once we are in the lab, we will be developing the Patch to achieve pain relief (for example) without having the patient get "stoned". The Patch is the first true differentiation between the age old argument of "Marijuana Lifestyle" vs "Marijuana Medicinal Therapy". Those people who chose the Patch are using marijuana purely as a Medicinal Therapy.
> 
> ...



"Fear" = "Dear" - sorry about that


----------



## chazegee (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh right, I see, nice idea.
Not sure if they managed with cocaine or opium though.
Not being snide, good luck, maybe marijuana is different.


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 10, 2011)

chazegee said:


> Oh right, I see, nice idea.
> Not sure if they managed with cocaine or opium though.
> Not being snide, good luck, maybe marijuana is different.



Dear Chazegee:

Research in the lab will point us in the right direction to achieve the effect.

The Patch is a way to overcome (to a large extent) the "dosage" issued raised by governments across the globe.  With the Patch, there is no argument about dosage and therefore, marijuana can begin to be seen as a holistic medicinal.  No one living the Marijuana Lifestyle is going to chose the Patch.  There is room for both, however, people who need help with their medical conditions deserve to have the Patch as part of their relief options without fear of prosecution.  That is what we are ultimately trying to achieve with our Patent and the Presentation sent to Prime Minister Cameron.

Very best,

JIm


----------



## chazegee (Oct 10, 2011)

I guess you can get rid of the THC and keep the cannabinols. Still, I would abuse that patch anyday.
Infact I've been waiting for it all my life.


----------



## chazegee (Oct 10, 2011)

To be honest, I think any drug that can be used, or useful, can be abused, and not useful.
But tell the Government what you have to.


----------



## chazegee (Oct 10, 2011)

Got to stop smiling.


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 10, 2011)

chazegee said:


> I guess you can get rid of the THC and keep the cannabinols. Still, I would abuse that patch anyday.
> Infact I've been waiting for it all my life.



Dear Chazegee:

All things in moderation.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Teepee (Oct 10, 2011)

Out of curiosity, how are you getting the active ingredients into the patient? Do you use something like DMSO, or are you relying on the natural lipid solubility of the cannabidols? Also, do you have any RCTs or any other such studies proving the efficacy of the product? If not, why? What is the dose of actives in one patch, and how is this standardised?


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 10, 2011)

Teepee said:


> Out of curiosity, how are you getting the active ingredients into the patient? Do you use something like DMSO, or are you relying on the natural lipid solubility of the cannabidols? Also, do you have any RCTs or any other such studies proving the efficacy of the product? If not, why? What is the dose of actives in one patch, and how is this standardised?



Dear Teepee:

The leading technology being considered is electrical stimulation using a new technology commercialized in 2010.  It is ultra-thin, flexible electrical circuit which can be adapted to a patch application.  DMSO will not be used is a delivery agent.  The Patch will be perfected once we are in the Colorado Lab including dosage control (through variance in electrical stimulation) and/or other potential methodologies.  Wedo not have all the answers yet, however, will as soon as we get into the Lab.

Very best,

JIm


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 10, 2011)

Jim Alekson - I haven't read anything you've written, but fuck it - consider me in. Please post up your bank account and sort code and I will wire the monies directly into your bank account.


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 10, 2011)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Jim Alekson - I haven't read anything you've written, but fuck it - consider me in. Please post up your bank account and sort code and I will wire the monies directly into your bank account.



Dear Jeff:

Thank you for your resounding vote of confidence.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 10, 2011)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Jim Alekson - I haven't read anything you've written, but fuck it - consider me in. Please post up your bank account and sort code and I will wire the monies directly into your bank account.


He is a spammer not a Nigerian 419 scammer.


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 10, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


> He is a spammer not a Nigerian 419 scammer.



Dear Hocus Eye:

I consider them one and the same. Sarcasm can at times be subtle.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Corax (Oct 10, 2011)

Dear Jim,

I work in a senior management capacity at a major NHS teaching hospital that provides tertiary and specialist services for a population of over 3 million people. We are internationally known for our research activities.

Having gained BRU status, we are currently looking to increase our research profile still further. I would be interested in exploring the partnership possibilities with you.

In order to first verify your identity and credentials, I would be grateful if you could message me your full name, date of birth, postal address and mother's maiden name.  These will be used to run background checks and register the potential for a research relationship with the NIHR.

Kind regards,
Corax


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 10, 2011)

Are you not going to message him with yours first?


----------



## Corax (Oct 10, 2011)

There are protocols to be observed.


----------



## Brainaddict (Oct 10, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Fear Gentlegreen:
> 
> You comments are bang on.



I think 'bang on' is British slang. Have we worked out who this is yet?


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2011)

Brainaddict said:


> I think 'bang on' is British slang. Have we worked out who this is yet?


For the record, the IP address resolves to a bona fide USA one.


----------



## Corax (Oct 10, 2011)

editor said:


> For the record, the IP address resolves to a bona fide USA one.


Is that proxyproof?  It's important to know he's genuine if we're going to act as Sponsor for a study into his product.


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2011)

Corax said:


> Is that proxyproof?


It's not a proxy. I'm not going to discuss it any further because every poster has a right to privacy.


----------



## Corax (Oct 10, 2011)

editor said:


> It's not a proxy. I'm not going to discuss it any further because every poster has a right to privacy.


Agreed.

Except Will I mean.


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 11, 2011)

Corax said:


> Dear Jim,
> 
> I work in a senior management capacity at a major NHS teaching hospital that provides tertiary and specialist services for a population of over 3 million people. We are internationally known for our research activities.
> 
> ...



Dear Corax:

We would be interested in developing a collaborative research relationship with your organization.

Not in my best interests to provide you with the requested information in an open forum available for the world to see.

Please provide me with links to your teaching hospital, the research that has been conducted in the past, how the hospital is funded, your immediate superior and the research division in which you work.

Need to qualify your credentials first.  Please provide me with you full name and the position you hold at the hospital. You can email me directly at info@themedicinewheelproject.com. Once completed to our satisfaction, we can then communicate outside of this forum.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 11, 2011)

editor said:


> For the record, the IP address resolves to a bona fide USA one.



Dear Editor.

Our IP Address should confirm we are located in Bellevue, Washington USA.  The host server service is provided is ixwebhosting.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 11, 2011)

Brainaddict said:


> I think 'bang on' is British slang. Have we worked out who this is yet?



Dear Brainaddict.

Remember that my roots are in Canada and that all things British are very much ingrained in Canada.  There are many British terms that are intervoven into the English language of Canada.
Very best,

Jim


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 11, 2011)

Corax said:


> Is that proxyproof? It's important to know he's genuine if we're going to act as Sponsor for a study into his product.



Dear Corax:

I suggest you do a GOOGLE Search with the term in quotations marks "medical marijuana delivery systems".  You will find some 80,000 to 90,000 postings around the world.  Many of which include my picture and contact details.

Very best,

Jim
*
*​


----------



## Corax (Oct 11, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Corax:
> 
> We would be interested in developing a collaborative research relationship with your organization.
> 
> ...


Dear Jim,

I'm unable to supply you with the details you request before first ensuring that any research relationship (even if only a prospective one)  is not going to put the NHS' reputation at risk.  You may be unaware of media practices in the UK.  Suffice to say that they are adept at twisting anything into a scandalous story, and if they were to catch wind that such a prestigious Trust were in conversation with any organisation that had anything less than exemplary moral standards it would result in much adverse publicity.

This forum has a 'conversation' facility for private messages.  Please supply the previously requested details by that route.

Kind regards,
Corax


----------



## Corax (Oct 11, 2011)

Dear Jim,

Many thanks for the details that you sent me.  I forwarded them to the Funding and Ethics in Research Collaborations International (FERCI) partners that we use in the US and I'm pleased to say that they've replied with a clean bill of health.  If you're not familiar with the process, this essentially means that they've run the necessary checks to confirm that your LLC has no history of fraud, financial mismanagement, or unethical behaviour registered against it.

We do need to extend the checks to you as CEO though, as it's equally important to ensure that you personally have not held directorships of any other companies that may have been in breach of the expected standards.  For this I will need the piece of information you omitted, your mother's maiden name.

Kind regards,
Corax


----------



## Corax (Oct 11, 2011)

For goodness sake Jim, _*seriously*_?

You've now supplied me with your:

work address
home address
date of birth
telephone number
mother's maiden name.
All on the back of me making three posts explaining why I needed them on a public internet message board full of people you don't know, based in a foreign (to you) country.

*The information you've given me could be enough to commit identity fraud.*

Fortunately, I'm *not* a criminal scumbag, and I'll simply be deleting the information. But Jim, honestly, take this a free piece of learning, and _*never*_ do that again. Some of what I posted was true, but I made a fair bit of it up too. _Anyone_ could have made the posts I have. Just because you're conversing with someone that you think is in the UK rather than Nigeria (notorious for online scammers) doesn't mean a thing. I could be lying and actually posting on here from Uzbekistan, and even if not, there are plenty of scammers in the western world too.

Dude, _*never*_ give that kind of information out so easily.

I recommend that you take a look at the advice on CIFAS (UK fraud prevention service, but the advice is equally applicable to the US).

For your own sake, don't be so naive about handing out your personal details.

Best of luck,
Corax.


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 11, 2011)

You weren't expecting him to actually do it... were you?


----------



## claphamboy (Oct 11, 2011)

Lol @ Corax.


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 11, 2011)

Corax said:


> For goodness sake Jim, _*seriously*_?
> 
> You've now supplied me with your:
> 
> ...



Dear Corax:

Took a calculated chance on you.  Wanted everyone, through you, to understand that we are for real and that (i) what we have been talking about over the last few days is real; and (ii) it is our hope that it will eventually be successful.  We have along way to go but every successful journey starts with a tentative well-placed step.  We have taken that step and will follow the path that is before us.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Yata (Oct 11, 2011)

Dont you have anyone whatsoever over here? Do you really need a public forum like this to learn things about the UK? Give me 100 quid and I'll tell you all you need to know about what munchies we eat and how we roll our joints or whatever it is you're trying to figure out by posting here.


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 11, 2011)

Yata said:


> Dont you have anyone whatsoever over here? Do you really need a public forum like this to learn things about the UK? Give me 100 quid and I'll tell you all you need to know about what munchies we eat and how we roll our joints or whatever it is you're trying to figure out by posting here.



Dear Yata:

Yes we do have several contacts in Countries that make up the United Kingdom.  What we are attempting to do requires many points of view and Urban 75 was recommended to us as a potential place to get some of the feedback we are looking for.  You have not disappointed.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Surely it only requires one point of view - the one that agrees new supporting legislation is needed?


----------



## Jackobi (Oct 11, 2011)

Dear Jim,

How astute are you, do you consider that U75 is generally for or against the legalisation of cannabis?


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm really curious to know who recommended this site.

I'd also like to know if Jim has consumed any of the foodstuffs I recommended for a taste of Scotland


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 11, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> Surely it only requires one point of view - the one that agrees new supporting legislation is needed?



Dear Equationgirl:

One point of view you will find yourself blindsided when you least expect it.

We try to orchestrate our approach with all points of view in mind and weight each point of view accordingly. The delivery of the Presentation only begins the dialogue.

Very best,

JIm


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 11, 2011)

Jackobi said:


> Dear Jim,
> 
> How astute are you, do you consider that U75 is generally for or against the legalisation of cannabis?



Dear Jackobi:

Not surprisingly, I think Urban 75 Members are generally in favor of changes to marijuana laws, however, I believe there is an overwhelming desire on the part of Urban 75 Members that the government should simply change the law to allow open consumption of marijuana by everyone who wants to use marijuana for either recreational, medicinal therapy or both.  The chances of that happening are infinitesimally small to the point of being unable to be measured.  Therefore, another approach has to be taken.  One involving "baby-steps".

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Corax (Oct 11, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Corax:
> 
> *Took a calculated chance on you.* Wanted everyone, through you, to understand that we are for real and that (i) what we have been talking about over the last few days is real; and (ii) it is our hope that it will eventually be successful. We have along way to go but every successful journey starts with a tentative well-placed step. We have taken that step and will follow the path that is before us.
> 
> ...



That's the problem Jim, it was an incredibly* poor* calculation, and a mistake that the average net-savvy 14 year old wouldn't make.  If your business is going to prosper, one can only hope that your judgement is usually better than that.


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 11, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> I'm really curious to know who recommended this site.
> 
> I'd also like to know if Jim has consumed any of the foodstuffs I recommended for a taste of Scotland



Dear Equationgirl:

Have not yet tried any of the suggested Scottish food products.  Have sent the list to our contact in Scotland.

Very best,

JIm


----------



## Corax (Oct 11, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> You weren't expecting him to actually do it... were you?


Hell no.  I'm gob-smacked to be honest.


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 11, 2011)

Corax said:


> That's the problem Jim, it was an incredibly* poor* calculation, and a mistake that the average net-savvy 14 year old wouldn't make. If your business is going to prosper, one can only hope that your judgement is usually better than that.



Dear Corax:

Any 14-year old with half an understanding about how search engines work can find all the information I passed along to you.  Sometimes you just have to throw caution to the wind and take a chance.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## peterkro (Oct 11, 2011)

Dear Jim,
              Are you billing your company for time spent on here,surely there are easier ways to defraud the IRS?


----------



## Corax (Oct 11, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Corax:
> 
> Any 14-year old with half an understanding about how search engines work can find all the information I passed along to you. Sometimes you just have to throw caution to the wind and take a chance.
> 
> ...


What your mother's maiden is, is name is all over the internet?


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 11, 2011)

peterkro said:


> Dear Jim,
> Are you billing your company for time spent on here,surely there are easier ways to defraud the IRS?



Dear Peterkro:

My time is not being billed to the company.

The IRS is omnipotent and not someone you mess with (just in case they are listening).

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 11, 2011)

Corax said:


> What your mother's maiden is, is name is all over the internet?



Dear Corax:

It is not all over the internet but I know that it is there.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Corax (Oct 11, 2011)

Fucksake Jim.

You want to take a vote on whether it was sensible to send me the info you did?

Learn the damn lesson.


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 11, 2011)

For those that may be interested, this is our corporate logo for The Medicine Wheel Project.  It is a representation of the Medicine Wheel which is an integral part of Native American healing traditions.  Walter Cristobal is a Member of the Santa Ana Pueblo Tribe of New Mexico and Chester soliz is a Member of the Wampanoag Nation of Massachusetts who met the Pilgrims at Plymouth USA in the early 1600s.

very best,

Jim


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 11, 2011)

Corax said:


> Fucksake Jim.
> 
> You want to take a vote on whether it was sensible to send me the info you did?
> 
> Learn the damn lesson.



Dear Corax:

I agree that it was not sensible.  Not all things in life are perceived to be done for sensible reasons.

very best,

Jim


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 11, 2011)

Dear Coprax:

Thank you for your concern and rightly so.  My identity could have been compromised.  I will be more vigilant in the future.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Corax (Oct 11, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Corax:
> 
> I agree that it was not sensible. Not all things in life are perceived to be done for sensible reasons.
> 
> ...





Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Coprax:
> 
> Thank you for your concern and rightly so. My identity could have been compromised. I will be more vigilant in the future.
> 
> ...



Good!


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 11, 2011)

Dear Corax:

I think what took place is a good example of why the contents of the Presentation have not been made public yet.  The intent of the Presentation could be compromised before it even had a chance of being considered.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> For those that may be interested, this is our corporate logo for The Medicine Wheel Project.


Has to be said that as logos go, it's a very poor effort.

Here's what a good logo should be:

*Describable*
*Memorable*
*Effective without colour*
*Scalable* i.e. work when just an inch in size
*Relevant* to the industry in question
It fails on all of the, apart fromperhaps #2.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 11, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> I'm really curious to know who recommended this site.
> 
> I'd also like to know if Jim has consumed any of the foodstuffs I recommended for a taste of Scotland



If you can get some Borders Biscuits dark chocolate gingers sent over, you'll love them.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 12, 2011)

Jim, that logo is totally shit (honestly) - I looked at it about 30 seconds ago, all I remember is a bird and some stuff dripping down a wall. Seriously, "must try harder".

try a simple combination of two separate elements, easily identifiable - "medicine" and "wheel". There's plenty of people here on urban who could do 100x better in few minutes.


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 12, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Jim, that logo is totally shit (honestly) - I looked at it about 30 seconds ago, all I remember is a bird and some stuff dripping down a wall. Seriously, "must try harder".
> 
> try a simple combination of two separate elements, easily identifiable - "medicine" and "wheel". There's plenty of people here on urban who could do 100x better in few minutes.



Dear TwentyThreedom:

It would appear from the initial two comments that we need a new logo for the United Kingdom.  The concept of a medicine wheel for the world with the strength of an eagle brought to the world in peace (note pipe in eagle's talons) does not resonate with the United Kingdom.  Perhaps it is because, while you do have history, you do not have significant indigenous populations as compared to the USA.  There are some 560 Federally recognized sovereign Native American Nations in the USA.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Yata (Oct 12, 2011)

The logo is fine imo its just a poor quality image on a black background. Dont you have a higher quality version?


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 12, 2011)

Yata said:


> The logo is fine imo its just a poor quality image on a black background. Dont you have a higher quality version?



Dear Yata:

It is a work in progress and will be refined over the next short while.  When we have a high-resoution mark available, it will be published in this forum.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Corax (Oct 12, 2011)

Jim Alekson said:


> Dear Yata:
> 
> It is a work in progress and will be refined over the next short while. When we have a high-resoution mark available, it will be published in this forum.
> 
> ...


It _would_ be more *effective* if it conformed to the principles editor has mentioned above though.

Eny fule no.


----------



## Jim Alekson (Oct 12, 2011)

Corax said:


> It _would_ be more *effective* if it conformed to the principles editor has mentioned above though.
> 
> Eny fule no.



Dear Corax:

Do not disagree with your suggestions and that of the Editor, especially with respect to introduction of the Logo in the United Kingdom.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## smokey0159 (Feb 28, 2012)

so what has happend with this then no updated last year


----------



## Jim Alekson (Feb 28, 2012)

smokey0159 said:


> so what has happend with this then no updated last year


Smokey0159:

The short story is that Minister of Health, Earl Howe, recently issued a letter in response to our 100,000 Jobs Submission which contained the following statement:

*“………the Government sympathises with people who suffer from debilitating illnesses and cannot alleviate their symptoms using existing medication.  However, there are a number of acute and chronic health effects related to cannabis and it therefore remains a controlled drug.”*

For a government democratically elected to serve its people, it, on behalf of those same people, is disenfranchising a group of people for whom synthetic pharmaceuticals cannot effectively alleviate their suffering.   This is a travesty.  For a duly elected government to have such a callous attitude toward a segment of the society it was elected to serve is tantamount to a violation of its fiduciary duty as caring human beings that are part of that same society.

Let me know your thoughts, feelings and comments.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 28, 2012)

We told you so. Churlish, but true.

This government aint legalising shit. Plus your figures never added up.


----------



## Jim Alekson (Feb 28, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> We told you so. Churlish, but true.
> 
> This government aint legalising shit. Plus your figures never added up.


 
Jon-of-arc:

The figures remain unchanged and perhaps were actually understated.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 28, 2012)

Newly joined poster bumps thread, and Jim re-appears straightaway


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 28, 2012)

This guy will make you a UKcentric corporate logo. For free. You should contact him

http://www.27bslash6.com/p2p2.html


----------



## revol68 (Feb 28, 2012)

Harold and Kumar Save Capitalism!


----------



## kabbes (Feb 28, 2012)

stephj said:


> Newly joined poster bumps thread, and Jim re-appears straightaway


Surely you're not suggesting...?

No, can't be.


----------



## Radar (Feb 28, 2012)

You cynical bastards


----------



## Apathy (Feb 28, 2012)

Dear Jim, 

I await your reply.

Regards.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 28, 2012)

Jim Alekson said:


> Let me know your thoughts, feelings and comments.


OK.  I'm thinking of the local meeting I went to last night and the things that went well and went badly.  There were some tears and tantrums, so I'm dwelling on it.  Not from me, incidentally.  I know you'll be worrying now but don't -- I was fine.

I'm feeling a little bit tired, to be honest.  Didn't really get enough sleep last night.  And I have this annoying cough lingering from an illness a few weeks back.  I wish it would go away.  But I go on holiday next week and I'm looking forward to that.

My only comment would really have to be "3/10 See Me".  I hope you know what that means, because I don't.

All the best!

kabbes


----------



## lem (Feb 28, 2012)

I have only just registered here as I noticed this story bump. I am a member on UK420 and this thread was linked a while back in relation to the ongoing saga of peter reynolds.

www.uk420.com/boards/index.php?showtopic=284529&st=0

http://worldwright.wordpress.com/2011/12/29/british-medicinal-cannabis-register-bmcr-to-close/ - Note the first name on the list.

The BMCR was a failed attempt by Victor Hamilton (using Peter Reynolds as a front man) to gather the details of UK cannabis users to further the promotion of his cannabis based medication "canniderm".

After the failure of the BMCR due to concerns over data security (Peter Reynolds said he would hand over details contained within the register if a court order was obtained ordering him to do so) and the fact that Peter Reynolds can't help being rude to everybody he meets. He called a long term campaigner who he knew to have a mental illness "a certified nutter".

Peter Reynolds then infiltrated the then LCA (legalise cannabis alliance) was in short order voted the leader of this previously leaderless organisation, changed its name to CLEAR and appointed the executive committee himself. He also wrote the parties constitution which makes the possibility of a leadership challange very difficult, if not impossible.

So, Peter Reynolds the leader of UK political party CLEAR - which claims to represent the interests of cannabis users - is now working with Jim in an attempt to corner the UK market. A man called Victor Hamilton is also involved.

Peter Reynolds is also the author of a lot of right wing extremist blogs, he has attempted to supress tham but most are in google cache or the wayback machine. He has used the terms "evil israeli jews", "perverted homosexuals" and claimed his oldest friend is a "jet black jamaican" who is itching to dish out some "jamaican style justice" on his critics. He has also posted pictures of his erect phallus on the internet, whilst asking for 2 young girls to gag on his spunk. In short he is comedy gold. Did I mention he was the leader of a political party?

http://www.sarahmcculloch.com/blog/2012/02/15/peter-reynolds-vs-everyon/
http://www.throughmyspecs.com/2012/01/along-with-meaning-of-life-peter.html
http://i.imgur.com/Y3a9x.jpg

Victor Hamilton is the director of a currently voluntarily suspended company called canniderm.

http://pr.cannazine.co.uk/201004241270/green/eco-news/the-canniderm-transdermal-cannabis-patch.html

He also is the director of a company called environ biofuels (please note Mr Reynolds obvious involvement in/knowledge of Vic's business)

http://environbiofuels.wordpress.com/visitors-book/
www.wix.com/peterreynolds/environbiofuels

He is also the European director of Medicine Wheel Group:

"Victor Hamilton | Director Strategic Marketing
Victor is a well-known United Kingdom cannabis campaigner and a former Legalise Cannabis Alliance parliamentary candidate. He liaises as a United Kingdom representative with the European Coalition for Just and Effective Drug Policies and is a Council Member of the British Medical Cannabis Registry. Victor, himself suffering from a debilitating medical condition for which Medical Marijuana brings relief, has worked tirelessly for the advancement of Compassionate Medical Marijuana Legislation in the United Kingdom." - page 82/82

http://clear-uk.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/United-Kingdom-Presentation-FINAL-FORM-Sept-14-11.pdf

in the same presentation the following is said:

"The Medicine Wheel Project LLC and MMDS stakeholders are adamantly opposed to the wholesale recreational use of marijuana." - page 52/82.

Note also, the fact that the first half of the document concentrates on biofuel/bioenergy.

This presentation was given by CLEAR to the UK government, ostensibly on behalf of its membership and all UK cannabis users. Reading the document and putting the pieces together a far more murky and morally dubious truth emerges.

www.tokeofthetown.com/2012/02/corporation_aims_to_co-opt_medical_marijuana_make.php - see comments for what Americans think of Jim's plans.

www.theweedblog.com/what-is-uk-cannabis-activist-group-clear/ - see comments for more details on Peter Reynolds, this article was linked from CLEAR's Facebook page in a call for "comment warriors", when it became apparent that the truth was winning in the comments battle, the link was removed.

PS - The findus Crispy Pancake revelations nearly broke me... lol


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 28, 2012)

The plot thickens...like finest crispy pancake filling...


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, having read the half of the business plan that was available, I still don't think it's viable. And I am particularly unimpressed with one strand of the 'business' being aimed at suing anyone who vaguely looks like they could be infringing the patent, including anybody making cosmetics containing hemp oil. In IP, this is known as patent trolling.

Jim, the business plan shows that the inventor will be  paid $155,000. How much of the billions in profit will the inventor, Walter Cristobal be receiving?

Also, the information in the business plan is no longer confidential as its on the internet.


----------



## lem (Feb 29, 2012)

http://thurmanhubbard.com/?p=7975
http://worldwide.espacenet.com/publ...T=D&ND=3&date=20001017&DB=EPODOC&locale=en_EP


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Feb 29, 2012)

I wish I could be arsed to read all those links, they look quite interesting. Posting one's erect phallus on the internet does sound a bit 'look at me' tho.


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 29, 2012)

lem said:


> http://thurmanhubbard.com/?p=7975
> http://worldwide.espacenet.com/publ...T=D&ND=3&date=20001017&DB=EPODOC&locale=en_EP


The patent link has been posted before, lem.


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 29, 2012)

I see Jim's disappeared again. Probably for the best.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 29, 2012)

Maybe if we're lucky a n00b will register next year and ask a question on this thread, and Jim's n00b radar will magically pick it up and lead him to respond.


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 29, 2012)

kabbes said:


> Maybe if we're lucky a n00b will register next year and ask a question on this thread, and Jim's n00b radar will magically pick it up and lead him to respond.


A noob that isn't Jim, or one that is? Perhaps we'll get one of each.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 29, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> A noob that isn't Jim, or one that is? Perhaps we'll get one of each.


How _dare_ you suggest that any n00b is Jim.  That is slander on a fine, upstanding member of the community.




(And yes, for pedants, I believe that technically message board posts constitute slander rather than libel.  Something to do with it being equivalent to conversational speech.)


----------



## Wilson (Feb 29, 2012)

lem said:


> I have only just registered here as I noticed this story bump. I am a member on UK420 and this thread was linked a while back in relation to the ongoing saga of peter reynolds.
> 
> www.uk420.com/boards/index.php?showtopic=284529&st=0
> 
> ...


 
come on it's far funnier than that, post up all the funny bits and the nasty shit that he said in full, and the photos of him


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 29, 2012)

kabbes said:


> How _dare_ you suggest that any n00b is Jim. That is slander on a fine, upstanding member of the community.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad equationgirl.


----------



## lem (Feb 29, 2012)

Wilson said:


> and the photos of him


 






http://i.imgur.com/hgTFN.png


----------



## lem (Feb 29, 2012)

There really are some resourceful people in this world.

For your delectation a collection of Mr Reynolds' finest hits; henceforth refered to as THE PRESENTATION.

http://peterreynoldsinhisownwords.tumblr.com/

Did I mention he was the leader of a UK political party registered with the electoral commision?

Dear Jim,

Please come back.

George Best,

Lem


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 29, 2012)

lem said:


> There really are some resourceful people in this world.
> 
> For your delectation a collection of Mr Reynolds' finest hits; henceforth refered to as THE PRESENTATION.
> 
> ...


 Cheers for the links Lem - Peter Reynolds does not appear to be a very nice man at all.


----------



## lem (Feb 29, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Peter Reynolds does not appear to be a very nice man at all.


 
Narcissistic Personality Disorder at best guess, and that is being generous.

http://peterreynolds.wordpress.com/2012/01/21/my-credentials/

Apparently he is on a phone in show tomorrow morning @ 10:30am.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00nvdpr



> "There are a number of ways to contact the team.
> Call 08459 455 555 with your view on the big daily phone-in from 9am.
> Text 81333 or email jvsshow@bbc.co.uk"
> BBC - BBC Three Counties Radio Programmes - The JVS Show


 
If anybody wants to listen, or better still ask him some questions.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 29, 2012)

I need a spliff


----------



## Jim Alekson (Mar 1, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> I see Jim's disappeared again. Probably for the best.


 
EquationGirl:

Can't get rid of me that easily....I was travelling most of today since early morning US Pacific Coast Time.  The Medicine Wheel Project and MMDS are *not working with Peter Reynolds*.  Peter posted the Presentation submitted to Prime Minister Cameron without our permission and once it was posted on the CLEAR website, there was little we could do "from across the pond".  When I get a moment, I will respond to each of the allegations made by "lem" against The Medicine Wheel Project and MMDS.  As to Peter, he can fight his own chosen battles.  

Very best,

Jim


----------



## lem (Mar 1, 2012)

Dear Jim,

Who invited you onto the council of the now defunct BMCR? http://worldwright.wordpress.com/2011/12/29/british-medicinal-cannabis-register-bmcr-to-close/

Best Before,

Lem


----------



## lem (Mar 1, 2012)

Dear Jim,

Disregard my last question: I have decided I couldn't care less.

Your plan is dead in the water over here before it even got going, Peter Reynolds has seen to that.

US bloggers and cannabis news outlets don't seem too keen on your plans either, so I'll leave you to concentrate on your core market.

Just one last thing though, if somebody released a confidential document of mine onto the internet I'd be consulting my lawyer/attorney/solicitor - I don't actually have one, but I assume you do - with regards to taking some kind of legal action. Especially if the leak landed me in such a storm of negative publicity.

Pete Best,

Lem


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 1, 2012)

lem said:


> Dear Jim,
> 
> Disregard my last question: I have decided I couldn't care less.
> 
> ...


Excellent point, Lem.

Especially if Jim gave it to them under a confidentiality agreement - looks like a breach of confidence to me, which is definitely worth consulting a lawyer about.

Assuming a confidentiality or non-disclosure agreement was in force at the time to document was handed over, of couse 

If not, well, to be brutally honest what did Jim expect would happen?

Oscar for Best Post

Equationgirl


----------



## Wilson (Mar 1, 2012)

lem said:


> Narcissistic Personality Disorder at best guess, and that is being generous.
> 
> http://peterreynolds.wordpress.com/2012/01/21/my-credentials/
> 
> ...


 
Good stuff, but you forgot to mention his mate Derek 'weasel words' Williams -who is clearly facilitating Reyonlds continued position, he's a total and utter traitor with a brown nosed narcissistic streak all of his own.


----------



## lem (Mar 1, 2012)

I figured I'd try to remain focused.

The whole debacle would take hours to explain properly and would really require a new thread.

The best thing anybody interested could do is read the UK420 thread linked in my first post (#421) or see here, http://www.campaign.mondialvillage.com/links.html

Peter Reynolds did say the following, on 15/02/12:


> Cannabis Law Reform (CLEAR) published independent expert research last year that shows a tax and regulate policy on cannabis would produce a net gain to the UK exchequer of up to £9.3 billion per annum.
> *I am also working with a US group of companies that has put detailed proposals to the UK government for a medicinal cannabis industry that would produce 100,000 new jobs within five years.*
> Despite communicating details of both these proposals to all relevant ministers they have been ignored.
> Full details available on the CLEAR website.


 - http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/t...e-them-is-simple-cowardice/#comment-439723374

Which, given Jim's denials, 





Jim Alekson said:


> The Medicine Wheel Project and MMDS are *not working with Peter Reynolds*.


 would seem to confirm the suspicion that he is in fact suffering from some form of delusional mental illness. Unless of course anybody knows of another US company which has drawn up proposals for a medicinal cannabis industry that would produce 100,000 new jobs in 5 years? it is possible, I suppose.

https://www.change.org/petitions/peter-reynolds-resign-as-leader-of-the-uk-political-party-clear

Anyway, I think enough people know the truth about Mr Reynolds now, it's time to deny him that which he seeks most of all: attention.

I leave you with the following words of wisdom from Victor Hamilton, the man who thinks he owns the UK IP rights to the name Canniderm:



> "The negative aspect of permitting domestic cultivation is that is open to abuse. There may be a large number of people who would fall to the tempation_(sic)_ to make a profit from selling what they have grown."


 - http://clear-uk.org/the-commercialisation-of-cannabis/

_Remember people: you are NOT allowed to profit from your own labour, never fall to that temp*t*ation. You have to pay a big corporation for a licence to work and you have to give what your labour yields to the same big corporation to sell for you; it is the only moral path._



> "Canniderm will surely be the delivery method of choice for medicinal cannabis."


 - http://pr.cannazine.co.uk/201004241270/green/eco-news/the-canniderm-transdermal-cannabis-patch.html

_Surely, it will not._


----------



## two sheds (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the information lem, fine contribution to the thread.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 2, 2012)

two sheds said:


> Thanks for the information lem, fine contribution to the thread.


Totally agree with this - excellent contributions lem, I look forward to reading more of them in the future.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 2, 2012)

lem said:


> I leave you with the following words of wisdom from Victor Hamilton, the man who thinks he owns the UK IP rights to the name Canniderm:
> 
> - http://clear-uk.org/the-commercialisation-of-cannabis/


 
He claims to own three company names: Canniderm, Environ Biofuels and the Happy Hog Coffeeshop Company.

Canniderm was incorporated in 2007 but dissolved in 2009. It no longer exists, basically. He also filed no trademark applications to protect the Canniderm brand name in the UK or Europe, according to the UK IPO trademark database.

Environ biofuels was also incorporated in 2007 but dissolved in 2009. It also no longer exists.

And as for Happy Hog Coffeeshop Company? That's never existed, according to the Companies House database. They'd know otherwise, as you have to file company incorporartion paperwork with them for the company to exist.

No domain names have been registered either.

I suspect the only IP he owns might be a figment of his imagination.


----------



## Jim Alekson (Mar 3, 2012)

lem said:


> Dear Jim,
> 
> Who invited you onto the council of the now defunct BMCR? http://worldwright.wordpress.com/2011/12/29/british-medicinal-cannabis-register-bmcr-to-close/
> 
> ...


 
Lem:

For the record, I checked my file and I was confirmed as a member of the BMCR by Peter Reynolds on May 23, 2011.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## lem (Mar 3, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> And as for Happy Hog Coffeeshop Company? That's never existed, according to the Companies House database.


 - spelling.

*THE 'APPY 'OG KOFFEESHOP CO. LIMITED*
24 RANELAGH ROAD
WEYMOUTH
DORSET
DT4 7JE
*Company No. 05006502*

*HAPPY HOG LIMITED*
61 ST. THOMAS STREET 
WEYMOUTH 
DORSET 
UNITED KINGDOM 
DT4 8EQ *
Company No. 06351454*

He's been claiming sickness benefits all the while too as far as I can tell.

Interesting that when Victor Hamilton stood as a candidate for the LCA in 2005 all of his proposals related to the opening of cannabis cafes.

http://www.ccguide.org/lca/mp3s/lca_05/vic-hamilton.mp3

Fucking chancer.


----------



## lem (Mar 3, 2012)

Jim Alekson said:


> Lem:
> 
> For the record, I checked my file and I was confirmed as a member of the BMCR by Peter Reynolds on May 23, 2011.
> 
> ...


 
Dear Jim,

Almost 3 months to the day after Victor (Pete's bestest buddy) made this post:




			
				Victor Hamilton said:
			
		

> I "invented" the transdermal cannabis patch here in Britain 10 years ago and registered the trademark "Canniderm". I would be interested to work with you inadvancing(sic) this idea in Britain and Europe.


 - http://themedicinewheelproject.blog...howComment=1298392346306#c7241631599344353982

If you are currently working with Vic, then you are working with Pete by proxy.

Have you spoken to your lawyer yet about the document that was posted without your permission?

BFF,

lem


----------



## Jim Alekson (Mar 3, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Well, having read the half of the business plan that was available, I still don't think it's viable. And I am particularly unimpressed with one strand of the 'business' being aimed at suing anyone who vaguely looks like they could be infringing the patent, including anybody making cosmetics containing hemp oil. In IP, this is known as patent trolling.
> 
> Jim, the business plan shows that the inventor will be paid $155,000. How much of the billions in profit will the inventor, Walter Cristobal be receiving?
> 
> Also, the information in the business plan is no longer confidential as its on the internet.


 
EquationGirl:

For the record, Walter owns 40% of the company and is therefore, the largest stakeholder in the company.

Very best,

Jim


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 3, 2012)

lem said:


> - spelling.
> 
> *THE 'APPY 'OG KOFFEESHOP CO. LIMITED*
> 24 RANELAGH ROAD
> ...


He can't even spell his own company names correetly. What a muppet


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 3, 2012)

Jim Alekson said:


> EquationGirl:
> 
> For the record, Walter owns 40% of the company and is therefore, the largest stakeholder in the company.
> 
> ...


Good, it's the least you can do.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 3, 2012)

Apart from the kind he produces, it would seem to be in his financial interest to keep marijuana illegal, then.


----------



## lem (Apr 1, 2012)

In the spirit of a generous desire to share the schadenfreude I am currently experiencing, I give you the following:

http://www.sarahmcculloch.com/blog/2012/03/30/peter-reynolds-lol/
http://www.sarahmcculloch.com/blog/2012/03/30/peter-reynolds-clear-rolling-updates/

I wonder if Jimbo is still following developments over here...

Oh, I forgot: he never had any connection to peter in the first place (he did).

www.clear-uk.org - the official CLEAR party website is currently worth a look.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 1, 2012)

I have no interest in this thread, but I just had to get rid of the shouty swivel-eyed ranting all-caps title, so I did.

As you were.


----------



## 8115 (Apr 1, 2012)

The shouty swivel-eyed ranting all-caps title was my second favourite thing about this thread, after the first post.  It's been a while since I've been in tears of laughter from the internet.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 1, 2012)

8115 said:


> The shouty swivel-eyed ranting all-caps title was my second favourite thing about this thread, after the first post. It's been a while since I've been in tears of laughter from the internet.


It has been most entertaining


----------



## lem (Apr 1, 2012)

http://politicsuk-myview.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/what-now-for-clear-peter-reynolds.html



> *What now for CLEAR?*
> 
> 
> Well knock me down with a five skinner...
> ...


----------

